# Fenix TK40



## Pydpiper (Feb 3, 2009)

First I have seen of it (the photo I mean), if this is redundant forgive me.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

That's the best photo I've seen of it yet.


----------



## SCpooh (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

nice find. first time i've seen it.


----------



## paulr (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Thanks! Do you have weight or dimensions available?


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

The head looks "weak" for a TK series light...


*SEE IT IN ACTION!! * *2:30*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=HK&hl=zh-TW&v=x8QVH1Vgl2k

"630 lumens!"


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

It gets better!
Apparently there will a release of a light called a TA30 around the same time, still being developed. The TA30 is the light Fenix designed for the Chinese military.
This is all old news right?


----------



## Search (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Pydpiper said:


> It gets better!
> Apparently there will a release of a light called a TA30 around the same time, still being developed. The TA30 is the light Fenix designed for the Chinese military.
> This is all old news right?



Not to me lol


----------



## Burgess (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Thank you for the photo and info, PydPiper ! ! !


:twothumbs


:goodjob:

_


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Information respectfully edited.


----------



## Xak (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Wow that thing looks bright. What are the specs? I could't understand what the guy in the video was saying on my computer at work.


----------



## Illum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

looks like a little HID to me:twothumbs


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I found this photo on a German site. 
A frame from the youtube video.
Just posting it for a bit better size comparison. (of course hand size is a factor here)






The full translated page is here.


----------



## starpuss (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



paulr said:


> Thanks! Do you have weight or dimensions available?


 

ill have some info on it maybe in 2-4 hrs on the weight and dimensions


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

It does look big in that snip of a video, here is the full version:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=x8QVH1Vgl2k


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Nice find Pydpiper, first decent shot of the TK40 I've seen. 



Pydpiper said:


> It gets better!
> Apparently there will a release of a light called a TA30 around the same time, still being developed. The TA30 is the light Fenix designed for the Chinese military. This is all old news right?


Uh, not for me. TA30?! Specs?


----------



## starpuss (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

ill have some pics of the light taken apart maybe in 2-3 days , and a full info list on it


----------



## Toaster (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Waaat? TA30? /me holds onto wallet


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I was hoping that the TK40 would have the same UI as the TK11. I'm not a big fan of multi-click.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I am aprehensive of them adding in more useless modes as well. I don't mind the P3D type interface, though "high is useless" and many will say the same thing about SOS. SO when they're adding in more modes to this light personally I think that is what may sink it. I like head tight for high, tap for strobe/ head loose for low, tap for medium, tap for some sort of signal beacon. Due to the sheer output of an MC-E I can see another level maybe being useful but that's it. ymmv


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



richardcpf said:


> The head looks "weak" for a TK series light...
> "



Yea I agree... Body looks nice and heavy duty tho.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Pydpiper said:


> First I have seen of it (the photo I mean), if this is redundant forgive me.



Thanks!


:twothumbs


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Toaster said:


> Waaat? TA30? /me holds onto wallet



Shock isolated, strobe..


----------



## oregon (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Thank you for the terrific TK40 pic Pydpiper.

I would really enjoy seeing the heatsink and the reflector (key components for the MCE). Is the reflector textured? Can't tell from the photo. 

I tried to hold my 2D ROP between my 3rd and 4th fingers, just like the gentleman in the youtube pic, and you wouldn't do this with an overly large heavy slippery flashlight that you didn't want to drop. Doesn't look too big for my purposes.

oregon


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Best pic I`ve seen yet. Sure won`t be an EDC light...way to big. Guess it`s a light to take with you when you know you are going to need a light. Around the house...camping...hiking...ect. 

Thanks for the pic


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I didn´t like this new Fenix.

I think it´s ugly!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Federal LG said:


> I didn´t like this new Fenix.
> 
> I think it´s ugly!


sadly...+1

but functionality over looks...if its a performer....then :thumbsup:

Crenshaw


----------



## TONY M (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

It looks hideous!





Not that it is intended to be a shelf queen or matters in the slightest. Can't wait to see it in action and can't wait to hear about the TA30 if its for real.
Thanks for pic.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I do also dislike the look of it, but I will probably buy it anyway.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I also agree that the design is quite ugly. But according to the picture it has a good knurling and I think the holding is good. If the head had been designed in a Maglite head shape it had been more esthetic.

Regards, Patric


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I think it looks good in a utilitarian sort of way!

The fins just behind the head should provide a bit of extra heat sinking capacity which is probably much needed.

Also the knurling looks like it will provide good grip. I agree that the head looks a bit fragile and that is a big piece of glass out front considering the bezel isn't very deep. I would like to see such a big bit of glass recessed further for more protection.

I am definitely getting one of these puppies; I swore off any more lithium lights and I have been waiting for a really powerful AA light for ages.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thujone (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

8*AA. Can not believe that more people are not ruling this light out on that basis alone... 2*18650 and longer or 3*18650 "fat" would both be much more attractive options IMO...


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I think it's looks great 

And I also like the 8xAA factor!


----------



## qip (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

+1 on AA ,im not into the 18650 craze these days, give me something i can run some store bought batteries ,L91s etc


----------



## clg0159 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Although I can't afford the light (or any for that matter) I also like the 8AA format. I don't have time to babysit a li-ion, so for me Nimh is the best option. I would love to own a TK40 fed by eneloops!


----------



## Ziemas (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Thujone said:


> 8*AA. Can not believe that more people are not ruling this light out on that basis alone... 2*18650 and longer or 3*18650 "fat" would both be much more attractive options IMO...


+1 

Eight AA is simply ridiculous considering the other cells currently available. It's way to large to be practical.


----------



## Art (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Nice too see that from Fenix a light of 8 AA is great , from led lenser is bad...

About the TK40 what a hope halo it has , but in max is seems very powerful.

Regards,


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Different opinions about TK40. 

There are advantages and disadvantages. The advantages are that you have a super bright light + a super long runtime light in the same package depending of what brightness mode you want to use. 
And you can by the cells in nearly every country shop or petrol station in the world. 
Many people today have some AA charger (usually included with digitalcameras) which can be used for NiMh cells. As well 2,4 or 8+ cells AA charger will work. Though a 2AA charger will be quite complicated with 4 runs, yes... 

The drawback is just the complexity with 8 cells when one needs to change or charge. But then? In my opinion the advantage outweighs the disadvantage. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I like it, the bezel reminds me of a maxa-beam.
:twothumbs for the 8xEneloop configuration.


----------



## Search (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Stupid question maybe but I've never been told:

I know you can regulate an 18650 and cr 123 type lights to have a flat runtime.

Can this be done with 8 AA? If it's going to have a long runtime (with a sloping graph) or a short runetime (with a flat graph) I'm not interested.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Search said:


> Stupid question maybe but I've never been told:
> 
> I know you can regulate an 18650 and cr 123 type lights to have a flat runtime.
> 
> Can this be done with 8 AA? If it's going to have a long runtime (with a sloping graph) or a short runetime (with a flat graph) I'm not interested.



Your can regulate any type of battery. The only problem is when the battery voltage is swinging both above and below the led voltage, this requires more work from the electronic designed.


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Thujone said:


> 8*AA. Can not believe that more people are not ruling this light out on that basis alone... 2*18650 and longer or 3*18650 "fat" would both be much more attractive options IMO...



They are readily available and easy to charge. For a light that that needs this much juice they are ideal.



Search said:


> Stupid question maybe but I've never been told:
> 
> I know you can regulate an 18650 and cr 123 type lights to have a flat runtime.
> 
> Can this be done with 8 AA? If it's going to have a long runtime (with a sloping graph) or a short runetime (with a flat graph) I'm not interested.



You can regulate anything within reason with the correct circuit.



Art said:


> Nice too see that from Fenix a light of 8 AA is great , from led lenser is bad...



I have to admit the only reason I didn't buy a lenser with a multi AA battery configuration was the bad reviews here. I was about to pull the trigger on one until this came along.



Ziemas said:


> +1
> 
> Eight AA is simply ridiculous considering the other cells currently available. It's way to large to be practical.



It is no bigger than a 2D mag and no one complains that one of them with a drop in LED is "ridiculous"!

We are used to tiny Lithium lights but that doesn't mean that everything else is impractical IMO.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

tk40 not the prettiest light. 

led lenser vs fenix comparison.. led lenser: has exaggerated their runtimes. has serious output drop and quickly, as those fenixes i have used are better regulated and keep their light strong. thats also why fenix gets a "automatic" positive note, even before no one has actually used one yet. 
old reputation die hard. -refer to maglite. design is decades old and output is nowhere near current lights but still some people swear by them. 

8 aa is bit too big in my mind. 

6aa or 4aa more for my liking as size. but that fysical size and output type lights are already in fenix lineup. (the tk11) so i kinda understand them going for bigger sized light. and the aa format is just to make sure people with this "camping light" have access to spare batteries from nearest vendor. even when walking along great wall of china. 

all in all. it will sell well if it is in same level of quality and price of other fenix lights.

-wish they´d make 4aa "tk20" or/and add that nice tint led to other models too.


seriously looking a way to upgrade my old UK 4aa to cree led! shape is good, material not.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

forgot.. most important thing that caught my attention in that youtube video was ..they have created pocketclips to the lights!! YAY!


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Well, it is certainly not pretty, but with the 8xAA config it offers something different for sure, and I appreciate that. 
It isn't for me due to the interface, but it certainly is different enough from the crowd to be of interest for others.
bernie


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



wingnutLP said:


> We are used to tiny Lithium lights that doesn't mean that everything else is impractical IMO.



The narrow 2AA and Cr123 lights are practical for bringing in pockets and the weight is low. But when it comes to holding comfortability I prefer a thicker tube, maybe a C-sized light tube is ideal. TK40 will likely be more like a D-tube. That works too, and I think the TK40 will be much lighter than a Maglite 2D. I will see and feel, because I will order one when it will be offered! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



NonSenCe said:


> -wish they´d make 4aa "tk20" or/and add that nice tint led to other models too.



I agree! 4AA is a format Fenix unfortunately jumped over. But I think the beam tint of TK20 is too yellow, or more precisely: beige. They could make a LED with a tint something between the usual cool and the TK20 tint, in my opinion.

Patric


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I am fairly certain this light will run off 8 AA *or* 4 AA.


----------



## qip (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

*Its February , wheres 4-7s with the dealer page *

*we need full specs :twothumbs*


----------



## WDR65 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I for one am for the 8AA format. While I primarily use CR123 lights I do use AA headlamps and smaller pocket light. I would not mind having something bright that I could feed cheap batteries to and not have to order more in if running low on CR123's. 
Also I'm not too far removed in years from carrying Maglites everywhere for when I needed a bright light. I carried everything from 2D up to 6D depending on what I was doing and while I don't like using anything more than a 2D now, I still keep the others around for when I might need them. So this size isn't too bad really, though I will wait and see a runtime graph before I make up my mind to order one or not.


----------



## TONY M (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



qip said:


> *Its February , wheres 4-7s with the dealer page *
> 
> *we need full specs :twothumbs*


And what about this theorized TA30?


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



TONY M said:


> And what about this theorized TA30?



4sevens is in California, I don't think they like to have the newer awaited lights introduced too long before they can provide them. I suspect people would hold off on buying what is current in anticipation of the next model, in turn slowing sales.


----------



## techwg (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Ziemas said:


> +1
> 
> Eight AA is simply ridiculous considering the other cells currently available. It's way to large to be practical.



I was talking with a vendor i know, and i share that same position with you... 8 Cells is just too much. I would never buy a light requiring more than 2 cells of ANY type, its just too much mass to be working with. I prefer CR123 1 or 2 cells, or maybe a single AAA or AA, anything more than that its just over the top at least for my needs.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Federal LG said:


> I didn´t like this new Fenix.
> 
> I think it´s ugly!


 
+1...but I`m not planning to marry it...or even have sex. I just want a bright, funtional light.


----------



## techwg (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Badbeams3 said:


> +1...but I`m not planning to marry it...or even have sex. I just want a bright, funtional light.



I dont buy a light i cant edc everywhere i choose. No way i am buying that light. Even the TK10 i have, i have decided is too large for my EDC needs, so thats restricted to the draw incase i need it at home.

The TK40 might be good for people who need the power, but 8 AA cells? You try selling a flashlight to someone by telling them "Yea it takes 2 PACKS of batteries to power it... and when you run out, you need another 2 PACKS..."

Much better to say "It takes 2 blah blah cells... or 3 cells.

Who ever decided for it to use 8 AA batteries needs some down time i think.. 8 cells indeed.. what a selling point though.. "Comes with 2 packs of batteries" just dont tell them you have to use them all to get the thing to even turn on.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

i didnt go through every post yet but is the 8aa loaded in separately or is there a carrier
and if there is a carrier, can you plug in a smart charger.

for example i have a 9aa to 3d carrier but it's not a pain to charge because i can charge the group with a smart charger.

8 individual might be a pain but there are chargers with 8 slots and if it has a low enough low the runtime would be such that you wouldnt have to replace the batteries per individual usage.


----------



## etc (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

An interesting choice for those who standardize on AA.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



techwg said:


> Who ever decided for it to use 8 AA batteries needs some down time i think.. 8 cells indeed.. what a selling point though.. "Comes with 2 packs of batteries" just dont tell them you have to use them all to get the thing to even turn on.



I think the selling point is +600 lumens in a light sized like a Maglite1D and the batteries available everywhere. At supermarkets you can also find 8 or 10 packs (and even more) of cheap AA alkalines. :twothumbs
Therefore I think that many people will be indulgent with the large amount of cells. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## etc (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Does it have more mAh capacity than a same-sized D lite? And ultimately runtime?


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



etc said:


> Does it have more mAh capacity than a same-sized D lite? And ultimately runtime?


 
Are you talking about a D size flashlight? I don't think you can compare them both, one is $150+ and the other one is $15. About batteries, A D cell alkaline is equivalent to 4 alkalines, I think same goes with nimh and li-ion. D cell holds more charge than 3 or 4 AAs.


----------



## qip (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

to me this light is L2D big brother...if this light does 200 lumens for 8 hours then your really not losing anything as L2d does near 200 for 2 hours , rather than reload the L2D 4 times you load the tk40 once..and since this light is bigger it has higher levels of course and good lower levels with hopefully great runtimes which in case makes this a GREAT all around light just like the L2D...and in a size compareable to a 1Dmag...my 4D mag malkoff does 200lms for 8 hours and its a single level light ...so right here im benefiting in size from 4D to fenix 1D and multilevels and makes it a nice pack light 

really you get a wow factor 600+ for 2hours is very good but for real useage the lower levels with good runtimes will make it practical


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Right :twothumbs
According to the Doug's chart a simple D battery is equivalent not to 4...but to 7 AA ones 
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/qa/batteries.htm



richardcpf said:


> Are you talking about a D size flashlight? I don't think you can compare them both, one is $150+ and the other one is $15. About batteries, A D cell alkaline is equivalent to 4 alkalines, I think same goes with nimh and li-ion. D cell holds more charge than 3 or 4 AAs.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



techwg said:


> I dont buy a light i cant edc everywhere i choose. No way i am buying that light. Even the TK10 i have, i have decided is too large for my EDC needs, so thats restricted to the draw incase i need it at home.
> 
> The TK40 might be good for people who need the power, but 8 AA cells? You try selling a flashlight to someone by telling them "Yea it takes 2 PACKS of batteries to power it... and when you run out, you need another 2 PACKS..."
> 
> ...



Where I come from that's 1/3 of a pack of AAs. 
Or about 1/10th of my collection of NiMh AAs. :devil:


For me I have way too many chargers and such. I agree it is too large for EDC, or even standard backpacking. However it may be a very decent searchlight for SAR or a great light to put behind the seat in one's vehicle. And of course for us lumen nuts who don't get to use our lights as much as we'd like... well it will do a great job of lighting up our bathroom while taking a shower by flashlight. (Which I'm sure many of us around here have done more than a couple times when we have the chance. )

I personally do hope to see a smaller form factor MC-E light. I'm not sure yet if I'll get a TK40, depends on what the competition has out once their available, reviews, the UI, etc. But it is on my to watch list specifically because it uses AAs.


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



techwg said:


> I dont buy a light i cant edc everywhere i choose. No way i am buying that light. Even the TK10 i have, i have decided is too large for my EDC needs, so thats restricted to the draw incase i need it at home.


Clearly this isn't an EDC light in the same way that HID's aren't EDC's and single CR123 lights aren't suitable for search and rescue. I am not sure what your point is? That it is too big for you or that it is inherrantly useless for everyone?

IMO 8AA's will be more acceptable to non flashaholics thn other Lithium batteries that need specific chargers and maintanance cycles.

How can a light the size of a 2d mag with 700 lumens be a bad thing?


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



radu1976 said:


> Right :twothumbs
> According to the Doug's chart a simple D battery is equivalent not to 4...but to 7 AA ones
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/qa/batteries.htm



Is it not also about voltage needed from the battery pack without needing a huge amount of inefficient regulation/driver curcuitry? For example clearly (maybe :shrug if 2 D cells have the capacity 8AA they can't be used to efficiently power something at the 12 volts that 8AA put out?


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



radu1976 said:


> Right :twothumbs
> According to the Doug's chart a simple D battery is equivalent not to 4...but to 7 AA ones
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/qa/batteries.htm


 
I'm sorry but this is not comparing apples to apples. Here http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/E95.pdf you will find Energizer's data sheet.

The L2D Q5 draws at over 1 amp (I don't know how much over, think I read somewhere 1.3-1.5A draw). I'm making this comparison because we're really talking about 4x the draw with 4x the batteries so it's pretty comparable. The 18Ah rating you hear about D cell alkalines is at somewhere in the neighborhood of a .001C to .003 discharge. When you go to over 1 amp you are literally off the chart - and not in a good way. Estimating off the graph they have, a 500 mA discharge is already down to about 8mAh, I can only guess 1.3-1.5Ah would be 3-5 Ah if you are lucky. Honestly if someone hotwired an L2D to run off 2 D cell alkalines (as a test of course), I would put my money on 2 eneloops. D cell alkalines are only good for low current draw.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



qip said:


> +1 on AA ,im not into the 18650 craze these days, give me something i can run some store bought batteries ,L91s etc



Hope they sell dummy cells where you buy your L91s, cause you can only use 7 at a time due to 1.7 nominal voltage. 

<rant>I also do not get the allure to AA batteries, I see two problems. If you run out completely and need one right away you are likely to pay an arm and a leg at whatever sucker trap you are near. (This has been my experience) When you have a well maintained LION battery set you always go on your venture knowing that you have fully charged batteries, and are thus less likely to find you only had 5 minutes left in your cells. 2nd up is the issue of what happens when there is a reall emergency. There is a rat race for AA's and for water.. Well I for one am glad I only have to worry about water and not also getting to the battery stand. Even in a power outage you can top off your rechargeables with a simple inverter and your car battery. Call me crazy but knowing I have a lot of energy stored up for use in case of emergency helps me rest easy in a way I would not if I had to depend on years old alkies...</rant>


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 5, 2009)

*4sevens shows the TK40 as allegedly in stock on March 2.*


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 5, 2009)

allegedly


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Thujone said:


> Hope they sell dummy cells where you buy your L91s, cause you can only use 7 at a time due to 1.7 nominal voltage.
> 
> <rant>I also do not get the allure to AA batteries, I see two problems. If you run out completely and need one right away you are likely to pay an arm and a leg at whatever sucker trap you are near. (This has been my experience) When you have a well maintained LION battery set you always go on your venture knowing that you have fully charged batteries, and are thus less likely to find you only had 5 minutes left in your cells. 2nd up is the issue of what happens when there is a reall emergency. There is a rat race for AA's and for water.. Well I for one am glad I only have to worry about water and not also getting to the battery stand. Even in a power outage you can top off your rechargeables with a simple inverter and your car battery. Call me crazy but knowing I have a lot of energy stored up for use in case of emergency helps me rest easy in a way I would not if I had to depend on years old alkies...</rant>


 
I think the point (which is mine as well) is that alkaline is always there as emergency backup. Rechargeable NiMH is the primary usage. When going into the field with a AA light we have fully charged LSD batteries as backups as well. And you can run a AA charger off a car battery as well so that makes AA and Li-ion on the same level for that point. Arm and a leg you say? Most gas stations have a 4 pack of AA for $4-5. CR123? How about retail store price of $5-8 PER CELL. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## techwg (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



wingnutLP said:


> Clearly this isn't an EDC light in the same way that HID's aren't EDC's and single CR123 lights aren't suitable for search and rescue. I am not sure what your point is? That it is too big for you or that it is inherrantly useless for everyone?



I am not saying its useless in terms of its function, im saying for MY needs its far too large and i will not be buying one, and i am saying to ME i think using 2 packs of batteries in a flashlight is excessive.. Even the biggest maglite has 6 cells, granted AA are smaller but 8? 8 batteries for one flashlight? That thing better last for a very very very very very long time in order for that to be worth while in my opinion.


----------



## tsask (Feb 5, 2009)

looks like a definite improvement from the TK10!
maybe it can give my Tiablo A9 some competition as a thrower.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



techwg said:


> I am not saying its useless in terms of its function, im saying for MY needs its far too large and i will not be buying one, and i am saying to ME i think using 2 packs of batteries in a flashlight is excessive.. Even the biggest maglite has 6 cells, granted AA are smaller but 8? 8 batteries for one flashlight? That thing better last for a very very very very very long time in order for that to be worth while in my opinion.


 
What do you define as a pack? As far as the most commonly sold, this is how I would define a pack of the various cells we are talking about:
4 AAs
2 Ds
1 CR123

And by that definition the TK40 takes 2 packs (as you said), most CR123 lights take 2 packs, and the maglite you mention takes 3 packs.

But then again I can buy a pack of 24 AAs, so then it only uses a 1/3 of a pack.

I think I heard speculation that low mode on TK40 would be about 20 lumens for 100 hours.


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Thujone said:


> <rant>I also do not get the allure to AA batteries, I see two problems. If you run out completely and need one right away you are likely to pay an arm and a leg at whatever sucker trap you are near.... 2nd up is the issue of what happens when there is a reall emergency. There is a rat race for AA's and for water.. Well I for one am glad I only have to worry about water and not also getting to the battery stand. Even in a power outage you can top off your rechargeables with a simple inverter and your car battery. Call me crazy but knowing I have a lot of energy stored up for use in case of emergency helps me rest easy in a way I would not if I had to depend on years old alkies...</rant>


 


was.lost.but.now.found said:


> ...alkaline is always there as emergency backup. Rechargeable NiMH is the primary usage.... Most gas stations have a 4 pack of AA for $4-5. CR123? How about retail store price of $5-8 PER CELL. Tell me I'm wrong.


 
Althought Thujone and wlbnf are on opposite sides of the fence, I think both have valid points. IMHO, most of us flashoholics (who prefer Li-Ion lights) would have pleny of rechargeable Li-Ion's on-hand for emergencies. Personally, I have more than enough rechargeable / primary Li-ions to last perhaps several months.

However, how often have many of us had to deal with any sort of power outage for more than that time period? The last one I experienced was the east coast outage back in 2003 but parts of the city I lived in had power restored in a couple of days. So, would it be prudent to have rechargeable Li-Ion- or AA-based lights?

At the end of the day, I still personally like to have lights that take both battery types for the following reasons; 

Li-Ion lights
- My go-to lights
- For emergencies, li-ion lights have more power-to-mass, more output and / or longer runtimes for size of light
- I have the chargers, inverters, power packs, etc. to recharge if no electricity available

AA lights
- As stated, if situation ever presents itself and all my li-ion's are drained and can't be charged, AA's are readily available. Cost would not be an object since you need to have light at night.
- Preferable for travel to less developed countries where it's not possible or convenient to recharge Li-Ion's
- Great to give to friends in emergency situations (or as gifts) who aren't as sophisticated or picky about their lights, since they can hang onto them and power them with their own AA's
- AA's also power other devices around the house so it is convenient to have AA LSD's around for normal use which then can be pressed into service if necessary during emergencies.

As for the TK40... I, too, would like a "TK20" which would take 4AA's instead of 8AA's. But, still an interesting concept and waiting to see, and hear, more...


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 5, 2009)

I didn't see it posted yet; does anyone know if the 8AAs are in a battery carrier, or do they simply fit into the light? I tend to dislike carriers as they take longer to manipulate when loading/unloading, and they tend to be cheaply made and not up to a great many cycles build-quality-wise.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 5, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> I didn't see it posted yet; does anyone know if the 8AAs are in a battery carrier, or do they simply fit into the light? I tend to dislike carriers as they take longer to manipulate when loading/unloading, and they tend to be cheaply made and not up to a great many cycles build-quality-wise.


 
Excellent point to consider; however:
_Cost is not a factor when we develop our illumination tools. We concentrate on producing quality tools without cost restraints._
_　　Many lesser brands are willing to produce sub-par products and offer them at a lower price, but these products skip on the features that make a great light. They may give up current regulation, circuit efficiency, fit and finish in order to minimize cost. You'll never see this for any product in the Fenix line._​I have no doubt if it does use a carrier, it will be like no other you have seen or used.


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 5, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *4sevens shows the TK40 as allegedly in stock on March 2.*



Where, I can't see anything on his site... 

Any chance to pre order?


----------



## ergotelis (Feb 5, 2009)

4sevens said:


> allegedly



come on now is this the only thing you can comment? Any other information? PLzzzz!


----------



## exodus125 (Feb 5, 2009)

not too impressed with the video, maybe it was too bright in the room but not too impressed, 700 lumens seems like a stretch. However, the little light after that looked nice, which model is that? 

LOD I think?


----------



## Search (Feb 5, 2009)

exodus125 said:


> not too impressed with the video, maybe it was too bright in the room but not too impressed, 700 lumens seems like a stretch. However, the little light after that looked nice, which model is that?



With that much light in the room it would be impossible to tell how bright anything is.

My PD30 probably wouldn't even be visible on that wall.

It has an MC-E so it's got a lot of throw. To have a hotspot that visible on a wall that far away with so much light and using an MC-E IMO can only mean it's BRIGHT!

We will have to wait for quality pictures.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Feb 5, 2009)

loving it! lol

i hope its cheap......


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 5, 2009)

exodus125 said:


> not too impressed with the video, maybe it was too bright in the room but not too impressed, 700 lumens seems like a stretch. However, the little light after that looked nice, which model is that?
> 
> LOD I think?



I noticed they used alkalines. Not sure how well it regulates, or how full the cells are...


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 5, 2009)

$155 is about $75 too much for a pre-sale
and $55 too much for a normal price.

So what/when is the T[A?]K30 coming around?

I still think of Fenix as KIA, while Fenix regards themselves as Hyundai, and this is their Genesis.

A 'TK40' could be a short squat 4xAA, and a 'TK60' should be 6xAA (triangularly shaped).
See page 3, 2xAA or 1xCR123.
http://www.trijicon.com/pdfs/TANS_Specs.pdf
Could a triangle arrangement of [3xAA] by two deep allow 3xcr123 in the center

or the new SureFire Saint headlight.
2 x AA sideways, or 1,2,3 CR123 perpendicular to that.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 5, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> I still think of Fenix as KIA, while Fenix regards themselves as Hyundai, and this is their Genesis.


If they really *were *like Hyundai, maybe they'd let us return our TK40s if we loose our jobs.


----------



## guiri (Feb 6, 2009)

Personally I like it and I actually like the look of it. It would be a great light for keeping in the car. The sheer amount of batteries means that even if they are really low, you should be able to put it in the lowest mode and still get some decent runtime in an emergency. I think most of us would run it on rechargeables but it would be cool if they had some kind of removable battery holder that you could plug into a charger. I bet you someone here will make one.

If the price is reasonable, I would buy one for the sheer power, what seems to be a great build, the low mode and the fact that IF something happens, I can get batteries easily. Also, I have 100 AA's from Eneloop at the house


----------



## qip (Feb 6, 2009)

:sweat:my hairs turning gray, its mid february already cmon wheres the full data sheet :naughty:


----------



## guiri (Feb 6, 2009)

..and prices and availability and..


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 6, 2009)

guiri said:


> ..and prices and availability and..



$155 and available monday the 2nd of March on 4sevens site.


Pre order made :twothumbs roll on March...


----------



## guiri (Feb 6, 2009)

155 is doable as soon as I get some money. When can we expect a review with runtimes?


----------



## Geode (Feb 6, 2009)

qip said:


> :sweat:my hairs turning gray, its mid february already cmon wheres the full data sheet :naughty:



At least you have hair.


----------



## 276 (Feb 6, 2009)

I want to here more about the other version the TA30 when its available.


----------



## paulr (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the 8aa format. The PT Surge was a real nice light and this TK40 seems like a modernized successor.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Feb 7, 2009)

i wonder how well it will throw...


----------



## techwg (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



was.lost.but.now.found said:


> What do you define as a pack? As far as the most commonly sold, this is how I would define a pack of the various cells we are talking about:
> 4 AAs
> 2 Ds
> 1 CR123
> ...



But having to need 2 packs contianing 4 batteries each, is not as bad as knowing you only need 2 batteries and you "can" buy them single. I still think that piling 8 AA batteries in a light is far too much. Unless the runtimes are ungodly. Even so, i dont "trust" anything other than lithium.. so thats an expencive deal right there to fill that sucker up with cells.


----------



## Glock27 (Feb 7, 2009)

w00t! Pre-ordered! Hope the March 2nd date holds.
G27


----------



## etc (Feb 7, 2009)

I like AA format, could use NiMH cells and L91 but what if one of the NiMh cells goes bad. Then I imagine the whole design would be bad?

I think I will stick with my M*g 3D with Malkoff...


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 7, 2009)

etc,

Excuse me may lacking english understanding, I don't understand all expressions. What do you mean with:
"I think I will stick with my M*g 3D with Malkoff... "

Regards, Patric


----------



## jankj (Feb 7, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> What do you mean with:
> "I think I will stick with my M*g 3D with Malkoff... "



M*g = Maglite (one very common flashlight manufacturer). 
3D = 3 batteries of size "D". 
Malkoff = Manufacturer of drop-in modules that replace the original incan bulb. 

There are many manufacturers of drop-ins, but Malkoff's are said to be VERY good (and also high cost). One such unit would typically constist of LED + heatsink + electronics for driving the LED.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 7, 2009)

Jankj,

Yes, I know Maglite and even have a Malkoff dropin to my 3D, but what I wondered was the meaning of the words in this context: *I think I will stick*.

Regards, Patric


----------



## dig-it (Feb 7, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Jankj,
> 
> Yes, I know Maglite and even have a Malkoff dropin to my 3D, but what I wondered was the meaning of the words in this context: *I think I will stick*.
> 
> Regards, Patric


It means he`d rather have his maglite than buy the new fenix.


----------



## qip (Feb 7, 2009)

means he will stay with the malkoff mag, or he prefers the mag with d batteries over the 8aa

but if it were 4aa you can bet your butt hed be all over the fenix


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for explanation!

Regards, Patric


----------



## wesinator (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the 8aa format is fine. you can get aas pretty cheap if you buy in bulk. Don't buy 4packs buy 40 packs. I can get a 40pack at the store for 12 bucks. thats 5 loads of the torch at 3 dollars a load. I would gladly pay 3 dollars per hour for 700 lumens.


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is, most people already have 8 AA's around the house anyway. If not just buy some rechargeables from walsmart and call it done.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Feb 8, 2009)

The big deal is cell balancing. You are going to have to balance your 8s nimh pack. I am not sure how often, but at least with fresh cells the first few charges should take balancing in to consideration.


----------



## Lighthearted1 (Feb 8, 2009)

The TK40 looks to be a fine light, and has caught my attention.
I have NiMH AA's around for my camera flash units, and prefer AA's for small EDC lights.
I am also considering another light with similar output, but uses 16340 or 18650 rechargeable batteries. I will be comparing the TK40 to reviews of the Jetbeam MX1. Both are in the same price range.

I will keep reading for a few months, then decide. I will want to know the run time of the TK40 on high using 2700mah batteries. Also, compare the beamshots of these two when available.


----------



## Ziemas (Feb 8, 2009)

wesinator said:


> I think the 8aa format is fine. you can get aas pretty cheap if you buy in bulk. Don't buy 4packs buy 40 packs. I can get a 40pack at the store for 12 bucks. thats 5 loads of the torch at 3 dollars a load. I would gladly pay 3 dollars per hour for 700 lumens.





300winmag said:


> I don't see what the big deal is, most people already have 8 AA's around the house anyway. If not just buy some rechargeables from walsmart and call it done.



For those of us who do not live in the US or Canada this is not feasible. Batteries are much more expensive outside of NA. 

For example, four Sanyo 2700mah cells are about $30 locally. Sixty dollars for for cells in a AA light is simply ridiculous.


----------



## drmaxx (Feb 8, 2009)

Ziemas said:


> For example, four Sanyo 2700mah cells are about $30 locally. Sixty dollars for for cells in a AA light is simply ridiculous.


You can have eneloops shipped to your doorstep anywhere in the world for half the price and cheaper ones for US$10 for 4 AA. The internet makes it possible.


----------



## TONY M (Feb 8, 2009)

wesinator said:


> I think the 8aa format is fine. you can get aas pretty cheap if you buy in bulk. Don't buy 4packs buy 40 packs. I can get a 40pack at the store for 12 bucks. thats 5 loads of the torch at 3 dollars a load. I would gladly pay 3 dollars per hour for 700 lumens.


You will need to use good NIMH cells for best performance.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 8, 2009)

TONY M said:


> You will need to use good NIMH cells for best performance.



Yes, that's true. Especially if you intend to use high/turbomode it makes the demand of NiMh or lithiums. Alkalines will provide adequate level of power a very short time before droping. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## Ziemas (Feb 8, 2009)

drmaxx said:


> You can have eneloops shipped to your doorstep anywhere in the world for half the price and cheaper ones for US$10 for 4 AA. The internet makes it possible.



I buy lots of things off the internet, yet I have yet to see four Sanyo 2700 or Eneloops shipped to Latvia for $15. How about a link?


----------



## CdBoy (Feb 8, 2009)

TK40 is one of my dream torches (price per se) other than my Surefire wants.....:wave:


----------



## TONY M (Feb 8, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Yes, that's true. Especially if you intend to use high/turbomode it makes the demand of NiMh or lithiums. Alkalines will provide adequate level of power a very short time before droping.
> 
> Regards, Patric


Oh, yes I forgot to mention that AA lithiums would be super too... if you could afford to use them. lol. Not an option for me right now.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ziemas said:


> I buy lots of things off the internet, yet I have yet to see four Sanyo 2700 or Eneloops shipped to Latvia for $15. How about a link?



http://www.batterycity.eu/

I get 8 AA enloops for 17eu, and they come with a nice plastic container. 

I got 16 enloops from them for 40eu, and I got free shipping. Don't know how lucky you will get.

I am not sure if anyone in the EU can show me a site where I can get cheaper cells, thanks.

You could do a group buy of 48 or more cells, to get the price down to 2eu per cell.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 8, 2009)

I have 8 pieces of Duracell 2650mAh NiMh who I now use to my Fenix 4E20. If I get a TK40 I have batteries ready. But I consider to change to LSD cells. Fresh charged they will provide slightly shorter runtime but the advantage is that the self discharge is low. I have discovered that the self discharge of ordinary NiMh batteries is fast. I think they will be almost empty after some single month even if I didn't use them at all, and they were fully charged when I placed them in the light. Maybe the advantage of LSD cells overweights the disadvantage of slightly lower total energy amount.

Regards, Patric


----------



## drmaxx (Feb 8, 2009)

Ziemas said:


> [...], yet I have yet to see four Sanyo 2700 or Eneloops shipped to Latvia for $15. How about a link?


Eneloops on DX: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6807
A cheaper alternative is: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.487
They are not LSD but fairly decent, and the rating is not too far off the measured capacity (2200 - 2300 mAh).


----------



## Ziemas (Feb 8, 2009)

drmaxx said:


> Eneloops on DX: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6807
> A cheaper alternative is: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.487
> They are not LSD but fairly decent, and the rating is not too far off the measured capacity (2200 - 2300 mAh).


I'm not sure I'd trust those not to be counterfeit.


----------



## Ziemas (Feb 8, 2009)

diff_lock2 said:


> http://www.batterycity.eu/
> 
> I get 8 AA enloops for 17eu, and they come with a nice plastic container.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, but it seems that they have upped their shipping costs. Eight Eneloops shipped is now 26.36EUR, and the free shipping threshold is now for orders over 150EUR. Not a bad deal, though.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Feb 8, 2009)

You can try ordering, if they don't include the price of shipping, you're lucky. I emailed the people there, and they said that there was some problems with the shipping system, so they don't charge with in the EU. You should double check, just email them with you order, and ask how much they will charge, they might say for a small about of cells, 16, shipping is free.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Help with choosing.*

Hi, I know this probably isn't the right place to post this question, but I've already tried posting a thread. It said I needed to wait for an administrators confirmation or something, and I can't find it anywhere on the forums.
My question is, should I get the Fenix PD30 Q5, or the Fenix TK11 R2? If you say get the TK11, what batteries should I use? Would these https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=202 be ok? Or would I have to buy 2 of these https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=201
Or should I buy a different type of battery? 

Sorry for posting this in this thread by the way, I'm just getting really confused. >.<.


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 8, 2009)

diff_lock2 said:


> http://www.batterycity.eu/
> 
> I get 8 AA enloops for 17eu, and they come with a nice plastic container.



These guys are the cheapest that I have found in Europe by some margin and their delivery is nice and quick.


----------



## Ziemas (Feb 8, 2009)

diff_lock2 said:


> You can try ordering, if they don't include the price of shipping, you're lucky. I emailed the people there, and they said that there was some problems with the shipping system, so they don't charge with in the EU. You should double check, just email them with you order, and ask how much they will charge, they might say for a small about of cells, 16, shipping is free.


I'll give it a try, but they now have this page up regarding shipping. 
http://www.batterycity.eu/information.php?cID=26&osCsid=79393fe75bf4bea8afeb78f7e01f3df0


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 8, 2009)

Can anyone please help me?


----------



## dwminer (Feb 8, 2009)

Is the TK40 going to be more of a spot light than a flood light (Surefire 10X)? Any ideas? When ordering it says that they will be shipping next week. 
Thanks Dave


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Help with choosing.*



ryts100 said:


> Hi, I know this probably isn't the right place to post this question, but I've already tried posting a thread. It said I needed to wait for an administrators confirmation or something, and I can't find it anywhere on the forums.
> My question is, should I get the Fenix PD30 Q5, or the Fenix TK11 R2? If you say get the TK11, what batteries should I use? Would these https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=202 be ok? Or would I have to buy 2 of these https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=201
> Or should I buy a different type of battery?
> 
> Sorry for posting this in this thread by the way, I'm just getting really confused. >.<.



Which one to get, the PD30 or the TK11; well that depends on whether or not you want a low mode and strobe. The PD30 has these. It is also smaller so it's easier to carry in a pocket. The TK11 will throw a bit further with the larger smooth reflector but has only two modes, high and medium.

Which cells to buy depends on which light you get. RCR123's will work in both the PD30 and the TK11, but RCR123's have low capacity. THe TK11 can take a much nicer type of cell called an 18650. 
I don't know if the 17670 cell you linked to will fit into the PD30. It will work with the TK11 but an 18650 has more capacity so it's better to use one of them.

:welcome:
Relax, people will get around to help you out, but remember you may be posting questions when a lot of the helpful crowd isn't online... such as Sunday morning.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Help with choosing.*



PhantomPhoton said:


> Which one to get, the PD30 or the TK11; well that depends on whether or not you want a low mode and strobe. The PD30 has these. It is also smaller so it's easier to carry in a pocket. The TK11 will throw a bit further with the larger smooth reflector but has only two modes, high and medium.
> 
> Which cells to buy depends on which light you get. RCR123's will work in both the PD30 and the TK11, but RCR123's have low capacity. THe TK11 can take a much nicer type of cell called an 18650.
> I don't know if the 17670 cell you linked to will fit into the PD30. It will work with the TK11 but an 18650 has more capacity so it's better to use one of them.
> ...


Lol thanks, I think I'm going to get the Jet III Military/LE light. 

Thanks for the welcome, and sorry for being impatient. I was having a frustrating half hour with CPF, what with the new anti-spam feature.


----------



## qip (Feb 8, 2009)

Whens the info release party ....march is just around the corner , this is a short month :twothumbs


----------



## Glock27 (Feb 9, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *4sevens shows the TK40 as allegedly in stock on March 2.*



Pre-order blurb on 7777: Expected shipping date is 03/02/2009.

Does this mean expected to ship from California or China? 

4Sevens email update:
The TK40's are expected to arrive this week and we will process your order then. 
Thank you,Deb 


G27
P.S. Deb, my birthday is this Saturday....hint, hint.


----------



## josean (Feb 9, 2009)

Ziemas said:


> I buy lots of things off the internet, yet I have yet to see four Sanyo 2700 or Eneloops shipped to Latvia for $15. How about a link?



Have a look here:
http://stores.ebay.es/component-shop

4xAA GP-ReCyko+ (Similar to Eneloops, or even better according to some reviews) 2100 mAh, Low self discharge. Includes free battery case.

6.49 (batteries) + 2.00 (ship to Latvia) = 8.49 UK pounds = 12.67 US dollars


----------



## bodhran (Feb 9, 2009)

There's enough information out there now to have a pretty good idea what this flashlight is going to be like....but I wish someone would make a formal announcement. Ordered mine today.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 276 (Feb 9, 2009)

Glock27 said:


> Pre-order blurb on 7777: Expected shipping date is 03/02/2009.
> 
> Does this mean expected to ship from California or China?
> 
> ...



Expected to arrive this week i better thats cool i was trying to decide on getting something from him.


----------



## bodhran (Feb 9, 2009)

Eneloop power pack from Costco. $29 and has has 8AA, 2AAA. Can only charge four at a time, but shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## burntoshine (Feb 10, 2009)

my energizer charger charges 8AA at a time. just bought 16 rechargables. waiting for my light.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 10, 2009)

is it 8 in a series or 4s2p for runtime?


----------



## Burgess (Feb 10, 2009)

276 said:


> Expected to arrive this week i better tats cool i was trying to decide on getting something from him.


 


_


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 10, 2009)

According to a thread posted by Fenix's founder, TK40 drives its MC-E at "full power", I think it means 2800mA.


----------



## 276 (Feb 10, 2009)

Burgess said:


> _



Maybe i misinterpreted what glock27 was saying about his email from 4sevens getting the TK40 in stock this week.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 10, 2009)

8xAA? I'm sold ... saves me from investing in li-ion technology (although would be neat ... i'd rather buy more eneloops and keep my current charging setup) ... but that's just me.


----------



## oregon (Feb 10, 2009)

Just heard, email, from Fenix that the R&D department hasn't yet released the TK40 so no pics and no info from my contact who is just back from the holiday. However, they expect the TK40 to be released in the near future.

oregon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2009)

Glock27 said:


> Pre-order blurb on 7777: Expected shipping date is 03/02/2009.
> 
> Does this mean expected to ship from California or China?
> 
> ...



Hey Glock & Co.,

There was a little confusion on our end. Our expected shipping date used to be *03*/02/2009! Sorry about that.  We're actually still waiting to get a few more details so we can make a comprehensive announcement.

Edit: Aaaand I just received word from Fenix. They had a problem during production which they are currently fixing, and as of now the shipping date has been pushed to *March 25th*. Also, they have asked us to specify *630 lumens*, not 700. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## diff_lock2 (Feb 10, 2009)

f22shift said:


> is it 8 in a series or 4s2p for runtime?




You would have the same run time 8s or 4s2p.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Glock & Co.,
> 
> There was a little confusion on our end. Our expected shipping date used to be *03*/02/2009! Sorry about that.  We're actually still waiting to get a few more details so we can make a comprehensive announcement.
> 
> Edit: Aaaand I just received word from Fenix. They had a problem during production which they are currently fixing, and as of now the shipping date has been pushed to *March 25th*. Also, they have asked us to specify *630 lumens*, not 700. Sorry for any confusion!


 
Well, I might as well commit hari kiri now. Damn, missing 70 lumens!


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 10, 2009)

Going to hold off and see how the reports roll in. Sometimes getting the first batch of anything is kinda risky.


----------



## dwminer (Feb 10, 2009)

The sooner the better.


----------



## burntoshine (Feb 10, 2009)

diff_lock2 said:


> You would have the same run time 8s or 4s2p.


question; what is "8s" and "4s2p"?


----------



## burntoshine (Feb 10, 2009)

dwminer said:


> By the time the TK 40 finally arrives it might be down to 450 lumens. I wonder if it's to late to cancle my order and sit on the sidelines?
> Dave


i wouldn't think it'd be too late to cancel your order. when you made your purchase it said "700 lumens" and it was supposed to be available march 2nd. you're not getting what you placed an order for. i'd be surprised if you couldn't get your money back.


----------



## qip (Feb 10, 2009)

shotshow video guy says his tk40 is 600 lumens and M bin will be available a month later so im just wondering if the first batch is best bin or not


----------



## Bushman5 (Feb 10, 2009)

cant find any info on the fenix website......

is the TK40 more throwy than the TK11? or floody?

EDIT: sorry sorry, missed a few pages on this thread. my bad...


----------



## Search (Feb 10, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> cant find any info on the fenix website......
> 
> is the TK40 brighter than the TK11? thrower or floody



It's going to be a LOT brighter. They said it would have 650 - 700 lumens on an MC-E.

It had a nice hotspot in the video, but with the MC-E I'm sure there was plenty of spill you couldn't see.

No one can know for sure. There isn't anything else about it that that movie.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 11, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> question; what is "8s" and "4s2p"?


 
8 series, as in 8aa in a series. 8x1.2v=9.6v

or 

4series 2 parallel, 4x1.2v=4.8v x 2 for double the capacity at that voltage.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Feb 11, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> question; what is "8s" and "4s2p"?



8s means eight cells in series, giving you around 10v with AA nimh. 4s2p means two four cell series in parallel. Giving you 5v but double the Ah rating.

In both cases you have the same stored energy, so with a regulated system, the run time should be very close. I think higher voltage is more efficient, that's why they use really high voltages for long distance power transfer.


----------



## exodus125 (Feb 11, 2009)

does anyone have the runtime info On the light? I wonder how long it would run on turbo mode? for 135 you can get a p7 drop in for a mag from malkoff. Wondering what would run longer.


----------



## qip (Feb 11, 2009)

most likely between 1:30-2 hours , i wanna know the output and runtime on all other levels


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont think it's ugly! 
Are you guys just nitpicking?? 
Just looks like a flashlight to me 

I have mine on pre-order


----------



## TONY M (Feb 11, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I dont think it's ugly!
> Are you guys just nitpicking??
> Just looks like a flashlight to me
> 
> I have mine on pre-order


Its less attractive than your avatar, lol. 
We are just nitpicking and trying to find flaws as usual.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 11, 2009)

TONY M said:


> Its less attractive than your avatar, lol.
> We are just nitpicking and trying to find flaws as usual.


 
LOL!! yeah, but you know your going to buy one anyway!! 

I dont even know what batteries this runs on!
Probably mentioned a zillion times in this thread, I'm just to
lazy to read all the posts! :duh2:


----------



## eprom (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Friends,

New fenix catalogue arrived today and I see this, and want to share


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 13, 2009)

eprom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> New fenix catalogue arrived today and I see this, and want to share



Hmm... 630 lumens or 730 lumens?


----------



## glockbob (Feb 13, 2009)

Sharpy_swe said:


> Hmm... 630 lumens or 730 lumens?



That is some really crappy editing. Fenix's own catalog stating two different lumen ratings. 

It won't matter, either way I will still want one. Now I just have to find an 8 battery charger for my Eneloops.


----------



## TONY M (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing like saying 630 and 730 lumens max output on the same page...



PsychoBunny said:


> LOL!! yeah, but you know your going to buy one anyway!!
> 
> I dont even know what batteries this runs on!
> Probably mentioned a zillion times in this thread, I'm just to
> lazy to read all the posts! :duh2:


It runs on 8xAAs!

BTW I saw your avatar somewhere else very recently, its bothering me as to where it was. :thinking:


----------



## PAB (Feb 13, 2009)

eprom, if you have the catalog, does it have the specs in there? We are all really curious to know more.


----------



## eprom (Feb 13, 2009)

These are the only two pages that have information about TK40. Sorry.


----------



## oregon (Feb 13, 2009)

*Pics*

A textured reflector:







630 Lumens, oh my!






oregon


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 13, 2009)

PAB said:


> eprom, if you have the catalog, does it have the specs in there? We are all really curious to know more.


I didn't know Fenix have a catalog... How come nobody here ever mentioned it before??


----------



## bugsy714 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the 8 AA charger for all you tk40 lovers:
http://www.all-battery.com/highvolumeautomatict-868chargerfor2468pcsaaoraaabatteries.aspx


----------



## Jambo (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonder what the burn time is for those 8 AA's.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 13, 2009)

That baby's gonna make a nice thud when it hits the floor after rolling off the table. :naughty:


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 13, 2009)

Didn't the guy in the video say there would be two bins available?
K available now, M available soon.

M bin is only available in cool-white
Neutral white tops out with K bin, and warm white with J-bin. But that is with the October '08 datasheet.


----------



## funder (Feb 13, 2009)

The beamshots comparison: Fenix LD20 VS TK40（Prototype)：


----------



## 1anrm (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! thanks for the pic funder . What's that at the bottom pic that the TK40's spill lit up?
thanks


----------



## TONY M (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for comparison pics funder.
It looks like it is a decent thrower for an MC-E!


----------



## ninjaboigt (Feb 13, 2009)

wow...thats amaziing yo


----------



## Etienne1980 (Feb 13, 2009)

The design of this flashlight reminds me of the old 2D incans of my childhood.

I do like the 8 AA configuration, most chargers have 4 AA slots, charge 4 batteries, wait 2-4 hours then charge the others 4 AA. Plain and simple.

You can charge 8 AA batteries in a row with the Ans**** chargers, and those are fine pieces of german engineering. 

My only concern is the heavy weight of such a flashlight ? Definitly not an EDC !


----------



## Raymond3 (Feb 13, 2009)

This Fenix looks interesting. BUT, before i make a decision on it, I am going to wait and compare it to the new EagleTac that is coming out around the same time.

While I like my Fenix lights a lot, the EagleTac folks put a lot of thought into their design and engineering. That will help me be patient for a little longer.


----------



## 1anrm (Feb 13, 2009)

Etienne1980 said:


> The design of this flashlight reminds me of the old 2D incans of my childhood.
> 
> I do like the 8 AA configuration, most chargers have 4 AA slots, charge 4 batteries, wait 2-4 hours then charge the others 4 AA. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...


 

I have a couple of 4AA Maha chargers so charging is not a problem for me. This is the light I've been waiting for sometime. I like that it uses AAs and I AM hoping there would be some heft to it. I wonder how it would go against other MCE lights. I can't wait for it:mecry:


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 13, 2009)

It's supposed to be 630 lumens, and uses 8 AA batteries (which is GREAT).
I am told that it can be pushed to 700 or more lumens (using different
batteries??)

I have mine on preorder from 4sevens.
They tell me ETA is March 2nd.

If they deliver on their promise specwise, this is going to be the hottest
seller of the year!! Only 150.00 for a hand size, 600+L flashlight that runs
on plain old AA"s!! 
What more could you ask for??!!


----------



## Pokerstud (Feb 13, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> This Fenix looks interesting. BUT, before i make a decision on it, I am going to wait and compare it to the new EagleTac that is coming out around the same time.
> 
> 
> Do you have any more info on the Eagletac?


----------



## erlon (Feb 13, 2009)

This light must be one of the UGLIEST that I´ve ever seen in my whole life !


----------



## bodhran (Feb 13, 2009)

If it turns out to be a good light what difference does it make if it's not the best looking one. In the dark they all look the same and would you pass on a light because it didn't look cool?


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 13, 2009)

*In the blink of an eye, all of us are going to be worm food.

Buy the dang light. *


----------



## bodhran (Feb 13, 2009)

and after reconsidering...I might draw the line on the Hannah Montana model...:shrug:


----------



## L.E.D. (Feb 13, 2009)

bodhran said:


> If it turns out to be a good light what difference does it make if it's not the best looking one. In the dark they all look the same and would you pass on a light because it didn't look cool?



+1

This light is also not that bad-looking at all. If this is one of the ugliest lights you've seen, you must not have seen that many lights!!


----------



## erlon (Feb 13, 2009)

bodhran said:


> If it turns out to be a good light what difference does it make if it's not the best looking one. In the dark they all look the same and would you pass on a light because it didn't look cool?



If I can buy another as good as it and looking MUCH better, what should I buy ?
And yes, I prefer to buy Nice, good and reliable lights that looks good.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't like how the catalogue says smart memory, gona be too many modes again.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 13, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *4sevens shows the TK40 as allegedly in stock on March 2.*






4sevens responded said:


> allegedly



*The site now says March 27. See why I said "allegedly"? :nana:*


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 13, 2009)

I just experimented holding 8 aa cells in my palm.

Hmum.... try it. 

I think I'll buy this light.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 13, 2009)

the weight is not bad. its the balance. if the weight is to one side or the other it'll pull harder. if the weight is in the palm it feels lighter.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

eprom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> New fenix catalogue arrived today and I see this, and want to share


 

How can I get a catalog?
Can it be ordered from their website?


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 14, 2009)

*Considering that the TK40 uses the same Cree MC-E found in my Tiablo ACE - which is a dang bright light - I'll almost surely be getting one of these. Fenix is my favorite brand, I like the UI, the strobe, most importantly the brightness, the look of the light, and 4Sevens is first rate. Not much to hold me back.*


----------



## oregon (Feb 14, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> How can I get a catalog?
> Can it be ordered from their website?


 
eprom is from Turkiye and he gets a catalog... Maybe you have to live in the old world in order to receive a catalog. I, on the other hand, have to hunt and peck around the Google in order to find tidbits in assorted languages (mineshaft explorers forum for example).

However, PB, when you find out how to get on the mailing list please put the entire membership of CPF into the sign-up for the catalog. Thank you

oregon


----------



## HighLumens (Feb 14, 2009)

hey guys, look at the second picture in post no. 188, the picture where you read "TK40": just under "TK40" it's written "630 lumens" , while the small sentence at the bottom of the pic says: "The Fenix TK40 uses... ...rates at an amazing *730* lumens"

So, what is the real output: 630 or 730 lumens? The same pic shows two different ratings!!


----------



## qip (Feb 14, 2009)

hmmm maybe 730 rated and 630 out the front :naughty: thats sweet


----------



## eprom (Feb 14, 2009)

already, you have no chance to receive a catalogue with your vulgar behavior. I am very disappointed with your ungrounded "*old world*" statement. 

http://www.goturkey.com/


oregon said:


> eprom is from Turkiye and he gets a catalog... Maybe you have to live in the *old world* in order to receive a catalog.


----------



## henry1960 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



techwg said:


> I was talking with a vendor i know, and i share that same position with you... 8 Cells is just too much. I would never buy a light requiring more than 2 cells of ANY type, its just too much mass to be working with. I prefer CR123 1 or 2 cells, or maybe a single AAA or AA, anything more than that its just over the top at least for my needs.


 

Dito on that!! You can get a 100-225 Lumen light with 2- CR123A and 2-AA Batteries which works great for my needs. Using something bigger then that is not a EDC for most of us


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 14, 2009)

The TK40 is a man`s light. Not some wimpy, pretty little pocket thingy. It shall be mine! Maybe


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> The TK40 is a man`s light.


 
Maybe 4sevens will engrave "Binford" on the side for you. :nana:


----------



## qip (Feb 14, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Maybe 4sevens will engrave "Binford" on the side for you. :nana:




 the 6100 ...always a 6100


----------



## Light-Eater (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow daddy likes! I don't know why people complain about its look, I actually like this look over previous Fenix's plain old slippery forms. I also don't mind the 8 aa's either. In addition, knowing Fenix's lights, this one will also probably have good regulation. Only thing holding me back is my empty wallet now . Thanks for the images and beamshots, guys


----------



## Zefiryn (Feb 14, 2009)

eprom said:


> already, you have no chance to receive a catalogue with your vulgar behavior. I am very disappointed with your ungrounded "*old world*" statement.



Eprom, take it easy, there's nothing wrong with "old world" For E'm Americans we in Europe are all "old world"


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 14, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Maybe 4sevens will engrave "Binford" on the side for you. :nana:


 
Ouch. Guess I asked for that one :laughing:


----------



## Bushman5 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks great to me. A perfect smaller EDC light. I'm happy too about the use of AA cells. finally a light for the commoner! 

Any idea on availability in Canada?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> Looks great to me. A perfect smaller EDC light. I'm happy too about the use of AA cells. finally a light for the commoner!


 
Boy...you must be one big feller! 

We need to coin a new term...how about EDU light. Every day use light. Or GPL...general purpose light. Lights that are used around the house, campsite or carried in a car.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 15, 2009)

This light isn't ugly, it's just larger than other Fenix offerings. The Husky 2D, now _*that's*_ ugly.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 15, 2009)

Enough about whether the thing is “pretty” or not, we’re talking 600+ lumens from a handful (though be it a LARGE handful), of good old cheap and readily available AAs! Now that’s down right revolutionary!


----------



## davidt (Feb 15, 2009)

Tomorrow is mid February. I sure hope the specs will be posted tomorrow as fenix store claims.


----------



## Beckler (Feb 15, 2009)

I was following this with quite some interest, thinking I really might get this impressive light. Then I suddenly remembered; maybe I should check the price  

Yeah so I did, and have only one question: WTF?!?! 

This is into Surefire territory! I did have my eye on the Optimus, but since those idiots have trouble releasing anything anytime, I might still have to consider this one...


----------



## StandardBattery (Feb 15, 2009)

Beckler said:


> ... Then I suddenly remembered; maybe I should check the price
> 
> Yeah so I did, and have only one question: WTF?!?!
> 
> This is into Surefire territory! *...*


 
As you stated SF does not have anything yet so I don't see how you can compare prices... not to mention all expectations are that when they do have something it will be *at least* 2x the TK40, and may even be less lumens... so although this is a new price bracket for Fenix, it's certainly not SF territory. I'm hoping they pull back to about $125, but either way they won't competing on price with SF (if and when SF has anything to compete with).


----------



## Grog (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm interested in a remote switch too, this would be great on a long gun 



As someone who loved the Surge, I can attest that a 8xAA light can be compact enough to fit in a back pocket while walking around.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I also agree the price is high. Hopefully there's enough magic to justify the expenditure.


----------



## Raymond3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Pokerstud said:


> Raymond3 said:
> 
> 
> > This Fenix looks interesting. BUT, before i make a decision on it, I am going to wait and compare it to the new EagleTac that is coming out around the same time.
> ...


----------



## 276 (Feb 15, 2009)

Where did you hear that Eagletac is coming out with one?


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 16, 2009)

Beckler said:


> This is into Surefire territory! I did have my eye on the Optimus, but since those idiots have trouble releasing anything anytime, I might still have to consider this one...



It is in Tiablo / Dereelight / Lumapower / Jetbeam Cree MC-E/SSC P7 flashlights territory


----------



## krayman (Feb 16, 2009)

Battery compartment


----------



## guiri (Feb 16, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> i wonder how well it will throw...



It's not meant to be thrown but that all depends on how strong your throwing arm is I guess...mind you, I'm new at this :nana:


----------



## guiri (Feb 16, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Thank you for explanation!
> 
> Regards, Patric



Patric, är du osäker på någonting så kan du alltid fråga mig.

Ha det

"jojje"


----------



## guiri (Feb 16, 2009)

Ziemas said:


> I buy lots of things off the internet, yet I have yet to see four Sanyo 2700 or Eneloops shipped to Latvia for $15. How about a link?



Ziemas, get someone here to buy you a whole bunch of Eneloops and a charger and although it may cost you a little more the first time, it'll be MUCH cheaper in the long run. I stopped buying regular batteries many years ago and ONLY do so in an emergency. I must have saved a fortune.

Bought 100 eneloops a year or so ago


----------



## oregon (Feb 16, 2009)

krayman said:


> Battery compartment


 
Thank you kindly for the photo Krayman. Welcome to CPF. Nice work.

So the TK40 uses a battery carrier. Is the carrier as fragile as it looks in your photo or is it robust?

Can you dismantle the entire flashlight, take photos of each piece and post them here? Pretty please. I would really like to see the heatsink and the reflector.

oregon


----------



## krayman (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## DM51 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, krayman.

That picture doesn't show properly. If you just repeat what you did with your first one, it should work.


----------



## krayman (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry. I don't own the light and I just saw the pictures on flashlightforum.hk

Beamshot LD20 vs TK40





LD20





TK40


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 16, 2009)

Forget the beams, look at the difference in hand grip. By golly, you people are RIGHT! The TK40 is a "man's" flashlight! oo:



krayman said:


> Beamshot LD20 vs TK40


----------



## Duglite (Feb 16, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> Pokerstud said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, waiting patiently is so very hard.
> ...


----------



## oregon (Feb 16, 2009)

No sweat kayman, I owe you 1/2 a beer. Nice find.

I see throw. Uh huh. The Holy Grail of the quad light engine, throw. 

oregon


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 16, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> Pokerstud said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand, it will be coming out around the same time, and may have better features......so I will definitely wait for the review comparing these two lights before I make my decision.
> ...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 16, 2009)

krayman said:


> I am sorry. I don't own the light and I just saw the pictures on flashlightforum.hk
> 
> Beamshot LD20 vs TK40
> 
> ...


 
Looks like the TK40 destroys the LD20...and thats no slouch.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh yea... that's what I'm talking about. I knew this one would rock. So glad to have pre-ordered!


----------



## oregon (Feb 16, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Forget the beams, look at the difference in hand grip. By golly, you people are RIGHT! The TK40 is a "man's" flashlight! oo:


 
Thank you Mr. Bunyon. Another county heard from. And, how is Babe? 

Of course you are right. But, just how many folk have a handfull of 18650s? I can see why Fenix is using the AA battery: customers.

Reminds me of a story. I was milling around Old Faithful after dinner and drinks in the Lodge. It was a dark night and others were walking about the geyser area as well. I turned on my much-loved Fenix 5 mode blah blah to light up some of the geyser cone. Within seconds 5-6 other lights came on, all seemed much brighter, and we spent the next few minutes working the various levels, often at some distance from each other, in a display of candlepower. The TK40 would have drawn a crowd larger than those viewing the most famous geyser in the world.

oregon


----------



## dlrflyer (Feb 16, 2009)

Pre-order available on PTS website at a discounted price.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 16, 2009)

fenix store said:


> Under construction; specs forthcoming, mid February!



It's mid February now.


----------



## oregon (Feb 16, 2009)

Here you go:

About 7 inches long! 

https://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6657

oregon


----------



## qip (Feb 16, 2009)

thats the size of a 1D mag :twothumbs


----------



## Pokerstud (Feb 16, 2009)

oregon said:


> Here you go:
> 
> About 7 inches long!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link Oregon.


Looking at the specs tab on PTS, it can take lithium primaries as well, which to me is a very good thing. Thats what, 8 x 1.75V, 14V............a little less sag than alkalines, and lithiums don't have a problem leaking, at least I have never had a problem with them.

*Engrpaul, you see this?* Our question has been answered, apparently we don't need a dummy cell...:twothumbs


----------



## kts (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW..That battery carrier looks like it will break any minute :thumbsdow

Too bad, the light looks nice...


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 16, 2009)

Pokerstud said:


> *Engrpaul, you see this?* Our question has been answered, apparently we don't need a dummy cell...:twothumbs


 
Thanks for pointing that out!

I am also concerned about the battery carrier. It could be that's a prototype or a modified version of a carrier for something else. 

I would also assume the production version doesn't have tape around it with "TK40" printed on it.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 16, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> I would also assume the production version doesn't have tape around it with "TK40" printed on it.



What's interesting is it actually says NEW TK40 on it, so is there an OLD TK40?


----------



## bodhran (Feb 16, 2009)

Other than the tape is it a tk40 at all?


----------



## bodhran (Feb 16, 2009)

take that back...looking at it without the tailcap.


----------



## qip (Feb 16, 2009)

just a fragile illusion cuz it looks like glass..just pretend its black plastic so in your mind it appears robust 


wheres 47s already:mecry: ....we have size, max output, pics and even BEAMSHOTS but no specs...is it "M" bin MCE, what are the other levels /output & runtime expectations?


----------



## bodhran (Feb 16, 2009)

That's ok qip...my order still states they'll be going out last week...


----------



## henry1960 (Feb 17, 2009)

This new light is starting to look more interesting. Think we`ll be preordering one as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## oregon (Feb 17, 2009)

krayman said:


> Battery compartment


 
Is the battery carrier made from Lexan (the bulletproof component in bullet proof glass)?

Why aren't the batteries bowing out where they meet each other in the middle? Oh, I see black rods running from top to bottom of the carrier so maybe this keeps the AAs in a straight line.

It might be instructive, fun and interesting to have this light's body made from Lexan. That would make it a great display unit for vendors and a kick for collectors.

How tough is Lexan?

Is Lexan used in any flashlights currently? Update: Thought I'd seen it before (Nightstar shake light): http://www.eco-outfitter.com/showpr...tstar-cs2-renewable-energy-flashlight-10-pack

oregon


----------



## Raymond3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pokerstud said:


> Raymond3 said:
> 
> 
> > This Fenix looks interesting. BUT, before i make a decision on it, I am going to wait and compare it to the new EagleTac that is coming out around the same time.
> ...


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

kts said:


> WOW..That battery carrier looks like it will break any minute :thumbsdow
> 
> Too bad, the light looks nice...


 
Yeah, I dont like the looks of that thing either.
I hope Fenix stocks it as a "replacement part'


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 17, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> Pokerstud said:
> 
> 
> > Just out: Yes, up to 900 out the front lumens, dual parrell 18650 four levels plus strob. Will start separate thread on the new EagleTac when I get off work.
> ...


----------



## 276 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> Pokerstud said:
> 
> 
> > Just out: Yes, up to 900 out the front lumens, dual parrell 18650 four levels plus strob. Will start separate thread on the new EagleTac when I get off work.
> ...


----------



## TONY M (Feb 17, 2009)

That battery compartment reminds me of the Coast/LL 7438 battery compartment, of course it looks nothing like it though.

Its maybe more robust than it looks in the photographs, its hard to say so lets not jump to conclusions and wait for somebody to do a good old Fenix torture test on it.:devil:


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

TONY M said:


> Its maybe more robust than it looks in the photographs, its hard to say so lets not jump to conclusions and wait for somebody to do a good old Fenix torture test on it.:devil:


 
I'm sure your right.
I'm a newbie, but I havent yet seen Fenix put out cheap crap.
Not yet anyway! :duh2:


----------



## klas1 (Feb 19, 2009)

How is this any better then Ultrafire 1300 Lumens light at DX?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 19, 2009)

klas1 said:


> How is this any better then Ultrafire 1300 Lumens light at DX?


 
8 AA batteries driving a single MC-E emitter (Fenix), vs 3 18650 rechargeables driving seven SSC U2 emitters (Ultrafire). Pretty different beasts, besides the fact that the Fenix is likely more geared for throw whereas the Ultrafire will likely be pretty floody. Won't know for sure though until we get some user input and side-by-side beamshots.


----------



## klas1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Flight_Deck said:


> 8 AA batteries driving a single MC-E emitter (Fenix), vs 3 18650 rechargeables driving seven SSC U2 emitters (Ultrafire). Pretty different beasts, besides the fact that the Fenix is likely more geared for throw whereas the Ultrafire will likely be pretty floody. Won't know for sure though until we get some user input and side-by-side beamshots.



Ok, I am no expert here, but to me DX light seems a better bang:

Cheaper
Brighter*
Wider beam*

* Just an assumption from what I can tell

Both are large lights and for that reason I would go for the brightest I can get at that size


----------



## Beckler (Feb 19, 2009)

klas1 said:


> How is this any better then Ultrafire 1300 Lumens light at DX?



You can't get Fenix at the dollar store whereas Ultrafire should be stocked there any time now...


----------



## klas1 (Feb 19, 2009)

i sense there is some resentment towards DX. I don't really care, I am looking for a good balance of price, size and brightness in a light.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 19, 2009)

klas1 said:


> i sense there is some resentment towards DX. I don't really care, I am looking for a good balance of price, size and brightness in a light.



Look on this picture. LEDs in that light are placed in a loose module. That could cause big problems with cooling. If there is a bad thermal path between the module and body then the LEDs will probably cook inside the light.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 19, 2009)

klas1 said:


> i sense there is some resentment towards DX. I don't really care, I am looking for a good balance of price, size and brightness in a light.



If there is resentment, it is caused by all the lights people have purchased from there that have had problems right off the bat. 
I'm sure you've heard the saying "you get what you pay for". In the world of flashlights that is true up to a certain point. A $50 2xAA light is going to be better than a $20 2xAA light. There comes a point of diminishing returns, but in most cases it is worth it to spend a little more and get a quality mid level (price wise) flashlight.


----------



## klas1 (Feb 19, 2009)

not sure what "quality" you are referring to... as far as I know most of the lights (non DX) are made in China anyway.


----------



## squaat (Feb 19, 2009)

klas1 said:


> not sure what "quality" you are referring to... as far as I know most of the lights (non DX) are made in China anyway.



just because they are made in china doesn't mean that they are bad. I think most people around here will agree that Fenix (and some other chinese manufacturers) are of a higher quality than those "generic/no-name" lights found at DX.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 19, 2009)

klas1... the topic of this thread is the Fenix TK40. You have absolutely no business butting in here with disruptive off-topic posts about DX lights. Your contributions have been irrelevant and of no benefit, and you are in danger of being taken for a troll. I suggest you stay out of the thread.


----------



## klas1 (Feb 19, 2009)

sorry didn't meant to go off topic, I merely started asking why would this light be more expensive then the other one.


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 19, 2009)

klas1 said:


> sorry didn't meant to go off topic, I merely started asking why would this light be more expensive then the other one.



As has already been mentioned, "you get what you pay for". Having handled both Fenix lights and Ultrafire lights I have no doubt that the Fenix can take a lot more punishment and keep on going whereas the Ultrafire lights are... well... probably not going to survive any hard usage...


----------



## 1anrm (Feb 20, 2009)

Where are the specs! the specs! :hairpull: it's mid-Feb already! c'mon!


----------



## h2oflyer (Feb 20, 2009)

Got to play with the TK40 at Fenix Tactical booth at Toronto Outdoor Adventure Show. According to Alex of FenTac this is only one available in North America. Tried throwing cash at him but it didn't work.

Beautiful fit and finish/ nice knurling/lighter weight than it looks/battery carrier is stronger than it looks in pics/new crisp clicky/no specs available.

Still seeing spots - probably would have gotten thrown out of the show if I kept trying to light up the other end of the building. Real simple UI - off/on only.

Walter


----------



## oregon (Feb 20, 2009)

h2oflyer said:


> Got to play with the TK40 at Fenix Tactical booth at Toronto Outdoor Adventure Show. According to Alex of FenTac this is only one available in North America. Tried throwing cash at him but it didn't work.
> 
> Beautiful fit and finish/ nice knurling/lighter weight than it looks/battery carrier is stronger than it looks in pics/new crisp clicky/no specs available.
> 
> ...


 
Lucky

I wonder if the UI, on/off, is the final UI?

Did it get warm?

oregon


----------



## bodhran (Feb 20, 2009)

The ring behind the heat sink looks like it is intended to be twisted. If it only has an on/off, what would this be used for. Then again it could be for looks. I agree with the earlier post...where's the specs...or is my calander running slow again..


----------



## h2oflyer (Feb 20, 2009)

oregon

I asked about the UI - they thought it was final.

Didn't get warm - didn't have it on longer than about one min.

Typical Fenix flats on both sides with Fenix TK40 on one side.

Grooved ring behind fins on head looks like it is supposed to turn, but it doesn't. I can't believe that off/on is all there is going to be.

Medium to fine OP on reflector. Nice smooth beam. one ft. away from white wall you can see thin cross between emitters. Neutral white tint IMO. 

Walter


----------



## bodhran (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that would be fast..it's my brain that's slow...:huh:


----------



## bodhran (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information Walter. It does seem strange that they would only have the one mode. If I used it for camping though I would have to carry a second light as I wouldn't want something that bright all the time. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 20, 2009)

Strange, AFAIK TK40 should have eight modes...


----------



## h2oflyer (Feb 20, 2009)

The new Fenix cataloge I picked up says 630 lumens and smart memory function which obviously has to be more than off/on UI.

Looks like a 2D Mag with cooling fins.

I,m sure some other Toronto area flashaholics will fondle it an report better than I can.

I'm guessing what I saw was a prototype.

Walter


----------



## qip (Feb 20, 2009)

1 week till end of feb


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 21, 2009)

I was at the Toronto Outdoor adventure show and got to play with the TK40 today. Quite impressive. Looks way cooler in real life than it appears in pictures. The output and throw are pretty decent too. The prototype they had on display only had one mode and the guy couldn't comment on the UI of the production model. Here are some crappy pics I took from the worlds worst mobile phone camera.

me holding it in hand:






battery holder:


----------



## Burgess (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you for those photos, Monkeyboy.

:thumbsup:


Don't feel bad. *My* cell phone can't even TAKE pictures !

:shakehead


Also, glad you could *shed some light* on the lack of multi-modes.


-


----------



## Yapo (Feb 21, 2009)

It seems like its a nice high powered light! although the price + $US to $AU exchange rate seems abit out of reach for me and also recharging that many batteries for it will be a pain since my charger only takes 4 at a time!


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 21, 2009)

I read some news from a fenix dealer:

1- Fenix said the light has an up to 630 lumens output.
2- 8 levels in 2 groups. they are:
630lumens (1hour), 13lumens (130hous), 93lumens (11hours), 277lumens (4.5hours) ; Burst flash , slow flash , SOS, quick flash.
3- Fenix said the output is regulated.
4- 4 / 8 pcs of 1.5V AA batteries.
5- Length:208mm ; house dia. : 39.4mm
6- tailstanding clickie.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 21, 2009)

neoseikan said:


> I read some news from a fenix dealer:
> 
> 1- Fenix said the light has an up to 630 lumens output.
> 2- 8 levels in 2 groups. they are:
> ...



Hm, I wonder if those runtimes are on alks or nimh.


----------



## Screwball (Feb 21, 2009)

Speaking as a dinosaur who was raised on Maglights I like this the availability of the batteries suits me for work /camping use .The size means I won't fumble with it or drop the beggar and yes the UI ain't perfect for tactical use but I ain't gonna be storming any embassies 
It may not be for everyone but I will be saving my pennies for my allrounder Fenix


----------



## davidt (Feb 21, 2009)

neoseikan said:


> I read some news from a fenix dealer:
> 
> 1- Fenix said the light has an up to 630 lumens output.
> 2- 8 levels in 2 groups. they are:
> ...



My understanding of the above stated UI is that actual output levels are with the bezel thightened and the sos, strobe, etc are accessible with a loose bezel. The light comes on with 630 lumen when initally switched on and with the switched tapped it switches to the lowest level. 

Not bad, I was initally afraid with 8 levels the UI would be too cumbersome. I would never have to actually encounter the silly sos, strobe, etc if I leave twisting the bezel alone. 

Maybe I'll actually purchase this light if the UI is as I understand it.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 21, 2009)

neoseikan said:


> I read some news from a fenix dealer:
> 
> 1- Fenix said the light has an up to 630 lumens output.
> 2- 8 levels in 2 groups. they are:
> ...



This light is definitely larger than I anticipated. 208mm puts it slightly longer than a SureFire M6.

Thanks for posting the specs.

-Robert


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 21, 2009)

The duration of the 93 lumen output looks wrong.
Shouldn't it be more like 16 hours?


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 21, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> The duration of the 93 lumen output looks wrong.
> Shouldn't it be more like 16 hours?



Not sure about it. I copied these data from the dealer's post.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 21, 2009)

I wasn't suggesting that there was an error in transcription.
Maybe those numbers are an amalgam of alkaline and NiMh.

1 hour @630 = half the efficiency of 4.5 hours @ 277. Makes sense in light of diode & batteries efficiency curve.
277/93 X 4.5=13.4 hour
13/93 X 130=18.2
One would figure it would be within those bounds, 16-17 hours?


But hey it is CPF, someone will do a week long test to evaluate all modes.


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 21, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> I wasn't suggesting that there was an error in transcription.
> Maybe those numbers are an amalgam of alkaline and NiMh.
> 
> 1 hour @630 = half the efficiency of 4.5 hours @ 277. Makes sense in light of diode & batteries efficiency curve.
> ...



In my opinion, it's hard to have the same efficiency in different levels (such as 630/277 and 93).
It's really hard, so I think they might made a trade-off there.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Feb 22, 2009)

no joke... I was just watching one of "cutlerylover" 's videos on youtube about his new mag mod that had a cree MCE in it. I was thinking that it's only a matter of time until fenix comes out with one... this is crazy... well, I better start saving.....

by the way... I totally recommend watching "cutlerylover" 's videos!!! great for knives, a bit of flashlights, and awesome random gear reviews!!!!!


----------



## Bobpuvel (Feb 22, 2009)

What is the difference between the sanyo 2700mAh batteries and the "titanium AA 2700mAh" like these: http://www.batteryjunction.com/tpeh-taa2700.html


----------



## Wattnot (Feb 22, 2009)

Interesting looking light. It looks to be a MC-E for the masses with that 8AA config. 

But I feel the first few should go straight to the folks on this site who design and build battery carriers so we could make this CPF friendly right away! This will be SWEET when we get it running on some lithium ions!! :nana::devil:


----------



## Essexman (Feb 22, 2009)

I really hope Fenix sell the batttery holder as a spare part (cheap).

Looks like it might fit in a 2D maglite :tinfoil:


----------



## guiri (Feb 22, 2009)

Me too. I think that's a must so you can be prepared.


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (Feb 22, 2009)

i was always very concerned about plastic parts where they usually dont belong. question is....what plastic.

look at Glock pistols and other polymer based guns. no prob at all.

i have a Lexan drinking bottle, that fell of my bike so often, concrete,
rock, etc. - never broke.

it the battery carrier is the same Lexan.....it will last a lifetime.

but....i had a Dorcy 3w Led light.....the carrier looked exactly the same 
and was holding 3 AAA's.......it broke apart quick.

i have so much trust in Fenix not to use the cheapest material there is out there.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree. they wouldn't go out of their way to make a really bright/155 dollar light that everyone is going to get pissed about... I really think we're spending way too much time worrying about it:thumbsdow.. and if it does break due to "cheapness". I highly doubt that fenix would ignore us and NOT make replacement ones.... *NEW SUBJECT...*


----------



## qip (Feb 22, 2009)

anyone know what the issue was for the delay ?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 23, 2009)

Hopefully just some fine tweaking to get it perfect.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 23, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Hopefully just some fine tweaking to get it perfect.



Hopefully it is to develop a 3x18650 carrier


----------



## Bobpuvel (Feb 23, 2009)

I would think it is to get the U.I. completely perfect... there's a lot of things you can do with 8 modes.... hopefully they pick the _right_ order.


----------



## 276 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thujone said:


> Hopefully it is to develop a 3x18650 carrier




Maybe the ability to to do both if it could fit. One as an accessory.


----------



## RoyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Wouldn't 3x18650s be way too fat for a body designed for 4xAAs? So I'll assume that'll be a different body all together, as the length would also be too long for a 18650 cell?

For now, I just want to use my soldered 8AA Eneloop pack that normally sits inside my 35W Mag. I don't use that incan enough to justify 8 good cells sitting in there, so double duty in the TK40 would be perfect.


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it me or is everyone else just glossing over the lifetime warranty 4sevens places on all Fenix flashlights? I especially think of this when I hear such avid discussions concerning the durability of the battery carrier and the heat sinking capabilities. If it breaks, 4sevens has you covered. If the led becomes fried from overheating, same thing. IMO, you can't go wrong. Heck, it's not like 4sevens is part of some multinational conglomerate that has lawyers on staff to delay and play shell games with consumers who need a replacement part for a light. If they have that much faith in a brand to give it a lifetime warranty, I'd hold that brand above all others as well. After all, they have more at risk by putting not just their good name but their entire business behind the fenix name. If too many of any one light breaks down, it could bring them down! 

Enough about that. This light isn't ugly, IMO. It's inexpensive (not cheap) for an MC-E and, like I said, it's got the Fenix name behind it. You don't have to look much further than my signature to see that I'm a strong Dereelight supporter, but I've got to say my Fenix torches have quite the honored places in my display case (no shelf queens there, I use them all!). Now I've just got to make room for the TK40. It'll be my only high powered light that can tail stand by design. I'm really stoked for that. But I won't be an early adopter. I'll wait awhile (how long? I'm only human).


----------



## guiri (Feb 24, 2009)

Me, I like it and I like that new 726 lumen. Very nice.


----------



## qip (Feb 24, 2009)

726 lumen ...wheres that info oo:


----------



## guiri (Feb 24, 2009)

Right here bro and it was more than i thought https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221815


----------



## GrnXnham (Feb 24, 2009)

I will be interested in this light only if you can turn it on and have the brightest setting immediately.

In other words, if I have to turn it on and then click through several settings to get to the brightest, I won't buy it.

I usually use the brightest settings on flashlights and I don't want to have to click through lower settings to get to the brighter settings every time I turn it on. Too annoying.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish it was like the TK11 with the twist bezel for turbo mode.... but I don't think it does.


----------



## RoyJ (Feb 25, 2009)

guiri said:


> Right here bro and it was more than i thought https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221815


 
So what does that light have to do with the TK40? Am I missing something here?

That having been said, it'll be nice if Fenix can crank up the output on the TK40 a little, unless that 630 lm is already torch lumens. With 8 nimh cells, I don't see why 700+ lumens can be a problem.


----------



## wingnutLP (Feb 25, 2009)

RoyJ said:


> So what does that light have to do with the TK40? Am I missing something here?



He originally posted this:



guiri said:


> Me, I like it and I like that new 726 lumen. Very nice.



I think what he meant by that was:

Me, I like it and I ALSO like that new 726 lumen ONE CALLED THE LEGION II.


----------



## aussiebob (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks the goods, i need to start saving a bit of cash.
I like the 8aa idea, and wouldnt worry about the holder, i doubt a company like fenix would make something weak.


----------



## guiri (Feb 25, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> He originally posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tighten that wingnut down. You are correct my friend


----------



## guiri (Feb 25, 2009)

Someone explain to me what they meant with World's BrightNESS?


----------



## DreamCrusher (Feb 25, 2009)

guiri said:


> Someone explain to me what they meant with World's BrightNESS?



Obviously, it means they took all the brightness of the ENTIRE world, and stuffed it into a 8AA flashlight.


----------



## guiri (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm gonna smack that whistle right out of your mouth...

Thanks


----------



## bodhran (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the picture. I want the light that's behind the guy in the picture...:laughing:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 25, 2009)

bodhran said:


> I like the picture. I want the light that's behind the guy in the picture...:laughing:



Maybe what they meant by "Worlds Brightness" is that it is so bright, it throws all the way around the world and is illuminating his back.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## guiri (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, it just sounds weird to me..


----------



## RoyJ (Feb 25, 2009)

guiri said:


> Someone explain to me what they meant with World's BrightNESS?


 
Either typo, or they're trying to be ultra-creative with words, Shakespeare style.

i.e. "All the world's a stage"


----------



## guiri (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, at least we're getting somewhere. This at least makes sense unless some total dumbass messed up on the spelling. These days, that's not entirely impossible.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 25, 2009)

qip said:


> 726 lumen ...wheres that info oo:



Right here (where we originally heard of the light):
http://www.woodsmonkey.com/index.ph...2009-day-1&catid=80:2009-shot-show&Itemid=104

And here (bottom line in pic):
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2833892&postcount=157

The 630lm model is the initial model. Shortly after, there is going to be a 730 lumen model upgrade, most likely with a higher bin MC-E.


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Right here (where we originally heard of the light):
> http://www.woodsmonkey.com/index.ph...2009-day-1&catid=80:2009-shot-show&Itemid=104
> 
> And here (bottom line in pic):
> ...




this is whats buggin me, what is fenix doing..... the shotshow video has the guy telling us that the higher M bin MCE will be out by march , we had the release delayed and pushed back from FEB to March maybe they put the higher M bin in first batch which would be good ...ok now in that second link pic it shows both 630 AND 730 rated ? which is it?...maybe fenix is adjusting new lumen ratings by mentioning both emitter and OTF lumens which if true then all is good cause that would make sense with the M bin being out by march and fenix pushing date back and making all first batch best and final bin 

i dont know i just wish someone with a definitive answer would come here and clarify if first batch is M bin or not


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 26, 2009)

bodhran said:


> and after reconsidering...I might draw the line on the Hannah Montana model...:shrug:



Hehe! I'd get one of those.

Imagine the abuse I'd get at the next CPF meeting :sick2:


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 26, 2009)

guiri said:


> Well, it just sounds weird to me..


 
Don't worry ... it's Chinglish (I can say this since i'm Asian) ... they meant to say "World's Brightest using AA batteries ..." but, of course, it got lost in the translation.

What? You never heard of Chinglish before?


----------



## guiri (Feb 26, 2009)

If that's what happened, it makes sense to me. Do we know this or you're assuming?


----------



## tnforever (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like a typo, I can see how it happened. Sometimes I think one word and type another.

Much better than some restaurants here, they probably stuck the words in a translator and just copied it. I always think why can't they hire some guy (hell I'll do it!) for 10 bucks to spend about 15 minutes going through a menu and correct the words?

jic my post is misinterpreted: i'm actually chinese and the comment i made about restaurants was in earnest. I always think how such easily correctable mistakes cast a poor light that exacerbate the views that some people (incl some members on here perhaps) may hold on a wide audience


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2009)

not the first time , i remember when the LD10-20-30 etc came out they had advertised "twinkling strobe" " humanize design?" etc.. things just get lost in translation


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 26, 2009)

guiri said:


> I'm gonna smack that whistle right out of your mouth...


   Thank you for that! Best laugh I've had in awhile.


----------



## Robocop (Feb 26, 2009)

Guiri I must say with over 500 posts and a join date 2 years past I am suprised at your actions. Your profanity and racial comments,while maybe made as a joke, are still very much out of line. Not only was your entire last post filled with such talk you also freely admitted to knowing it was out of line and did it anyway.

I am giving you a few days off to improve your style and hope you may return in a much better mood and continue to enjoy yourself here. To all others who are skirting the boundries here continue yourself warned and understand we have many different types of members who may not see such posts as a joke.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 26, 2009)

guiri said:


> If that's what happened, it makes sense to me. Do we know this or you're assuming?


 
I'm assuming ... we don't really know since we don't know the people (or person) behind the Fenix marketing/advertising so we could ask them ...

anyways, i'm excited about this light although it does represent a new upper limit to what i'm prepared to spend for a light. My most expensive light has been recently the Nitecore d20.

My wife will not be impressed with the pricing no matter what ... that's why i'm not going to tell her. :naughty:


----------



## unique (Feb 27, 2009)

engrish.


----------



## Spence (Feb 27, 2009)

I could slap you so hard your first born will come out well behaved.
Seriously, is it true they took the first and last letters from TanK for the TK model line?:thinking: I'm taking a calculated risk and pre-ordering the TK40, 'cause I've never been disappointed with a Fenix product before, but there could always be a first. I'll be banking on the use of rechargeables, however.:naughty:


----------



## horizonseeker (Feb 27, 2009)

well, I've worked a little on translating brochures for companies from chinese to english (edit to add this was in china). bottomline is, they really need to hire someone who is not only "from an english speaking country" but who actually can speak and write with some proficiency. 

Trust me, I've seen my shares of non-chinese translators and foreign language teachers who could benefit from a couple of high school english classes themselves. A lot of times, you can get a job as a translator just because you look non-chinese or (if you are chinese) you've spent a few years in an english speaking country.

The horror of it all!


----------



## elugelab (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't know if this been posted yet, but, here's some info of TK40 from the official Finnish Fenix site.
Link: http://www.fenixvalaisimet.fi/

Output modes: Max (630 lm, 1 h) > Low (13 lm, 130 h) > Mid (93 lm, 11 h) > HI (277 lm, 4,5 h)

Other modes: Stobe > slow vilkku (=flicker?) > SOS > fast vilkku?
Not exactly sure what the vilkku is, if it's not the strobe.

Digitally regulated output
Textured reflector, throws beam over 400m
Optical AR-hardened glass lens
'Momentary-on' tactical switch
Smart memory function
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard 
Material: T6 aircraft aluminium
Hard anodized III
Comes with a shoulder strap
Oh yeah, it can also take 4xAA batteries, but without the max output.


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 28, 2009)

elugelab said:


> Don't know if this been posted yet, but, here's some info of TK40 from the official Finnish Fenix site.
> Link: http://www.fenixvalaisimet.fi/
> 
> Output modes: Max (630 lm, 1 h) > Low (13 lm, 130 h) > Mid (93 lm, 11 h) > HI (277 lm, 4,5 h)
> ...



The runtime data is as the same as what I posted here.
"vikku" might be some kind of "flashing".


----------



## qip (Feb 28, 2009)

4aa too , good versatility


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 28, 2009)

qip said:


> 4aa too , good versatility



Yeah.....but the form factor stays the same.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know exactly how modes are changed in this light?


----------



## qip (Feb 28, 2009)

i was watching the video and i noticed he didnt twist the head like you would for turbo/general but he did click it....maybe click on you get light modes and change high low med via soft taps and if you want the blinking modes click off/on and soft taps for different strobes ?


----------



## bodhran (Feb 28, 2009)

What go my attention was the....comes with shoulder strap. I wonder what type of setup that will be, or if it's good.


----------



## oregon (Feb 28, 2009)

bodhran said:


> What go my attention was the....comes with shoulder strap. I wonder what type of setup that will be, or if it's good.


 
"Bond, James Bond."

Concealed carry shoulder holster perhaps. Keep it hidden. Keep it safe. No one will know you carry a light howitzer under your Armani tuxedo. 

Actually, a shoulder holster for a light is not a bad idea if its comfortable, keeps the light securely out of the way and is capable of producing a quick draw on demand.

oregon


----------



## luminari (Mar 6, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Guiri I must say with over 500 posts and a join date 2 years past I am suprised at your actions. Your profanity and racial comments,while maybe made as a joke, are still very much out of line. Not only was your entire last post filled with such talk you also freely admitted to knowing it was out of line and did it anyway.
> 
> I am giving you a few days off to improve your style and hope you may return in a much better mood and continue to enjoy yourself here. To all others who are skirting the boundries here continue yourself warned and understand we have many different types of members who may not see such posts as a joke.


 
Cheers to that, Robocop.

As for the TK40, the memory feature is a welcome addition as I'm sure we all have our own opinions as to what mode should start first. This finally lets us set it ourselves.

Now, all they need is an option to *charge batteries in the flashlight*! Certify the charger with Eneloops and everything will be cool. Bike light manufacturers will quiver in their boots.


----------



## guiri (Mar 6, 2009)

Robocop, that's such a shame as this is the reason things are screwed up. Too many people that take things too seriously.

Fat people calling themselves big and wondering why they don't lose weight.

As a foreigner that has lived in FOUR countries, let me tell you, I can not only take a joke, but very few things offend me and it shouldn't offend you either, especially if you weren't part of that group (whatever it was, being Chinese or other).

If any foreigners were offended, they should have told me. Policing stuff like this may make you guys feel better but you aren't really accomplishing anything.

I know that I have nothing against foreigners and YES, I am FAT myself and have no problem saying it. I call myself fat all the time and others that hear me get offended even if they're NOT fat. Makes absolutely no sense to me.

If yall quit tip toeing around everything, maybe someday people would actually start being honest with each other. The USA is coming apart simply because people are soo damn busy being politically correct, suing each other for anything that in just about anywhere else in the world would make no sense and would never make it to court.

The country is going down the drain because you have the absolutely biggest scams (not most, BIGGEST as in the amounts), rip offs and crooked people and yet, this is what you're doing? It would be much better standing in front of the white house and protesting against people like Madoff getting away with stealing FIFTY BILLION dollars, the fannie mae or freddie mac person that made 70 million dollars having a government job? Give me a break. You want to stand up for something that's wrong, that's what you need to stand up for.
Geez, steal enough and you get bailed out and WHO pays for this? You and me dude. 

My friends talk all kinds of poop to me all the time and it does not bother me. Why? Because I KNOW they don't mean anything bad. Amazingly enough, the people that you are trying to protect, generally can take a lot more than you can and think that THEY can.

If you want to ban me again, go for it. I have nothing to be ashamed of because there was NO malice intended.

George


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 6, 2009)

Personnaly, I'm not a friend of this big power-monster, here you get some informations and also a few pictures :

http://www.qualityflashlights.at/termekekmainGe.php?csoportid=94#129

I always wonder why dealers have all that ready before it even appears on the official website, but who cares after all? 

So, you get the 630 only for 1 hour... :candle:
The light can run on 4 cell sin case of emergency?

In one picture thy claim a maximum runtime of 3.130 hours, not bad for the world's brightness!!! 

Interesting : 277 Lumen for 4.5 hours. That will probably be the most used mode, keeping the 630 Lumen for when needed.

I'll stay with my M20/TK11, enough light for me and a size that suits me well!


----------



## HKJ (Mar 6, 2009)

luminari said:


> As for the TK40, the memory feature is a welcome addition as I'm sure we all have our own opinions as to what mode should start first. This finally lets us set it ourselves.



If it is a "last mode" memory, I will hate it. I prefer to have predictable lights.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there still talk from Fenix about releasing a higher lumen value a few months after this first release?


----------



## 2benlightened (Mar 6, 2009)

edited as requested...



Anyway, back on topic... I remember asking 4sevens a long time ago about the possibility of making a light with 4-8 AA's or AAA's and he said not likely in the near future... so this TK-40 sure surpassed my time-line expectations! If fenix maintains their quality/price ratio with this one, I'm IN!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 6, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Is there still talk from Fenix about releasing a higher lumen value a few months after this first release?


 

Wouldn't that issue be up to Cree ?


_


----------



## guiri (Mar 6, 2009)

2benlightened said:


> So, Guiri, I'm with you on that point... however, Robo-cop is right in one area, in that my kids sometimes read this with me and so even MILDLY profane language ends up having to be explained maybe before I was ready to explain it.



Yeah, profanity, no problem. That's universal and especially considering the americans can't stand it (well, until THEY get pissed off) and the majority of the people here ARE americans, no problem. I never had an issue with that.

Frankly, I didn't realize I used profanity because it was censored but that's how I tend to talk so I'm sure he's right. Haven't gone back to look at the thread.

For the profanity, I apologize..


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 7, 2009)

I have committed a capital offense by not purchasing a flashlight in CLOSE TO A YEAR. Frankly it's been a waiting period for something new and exciting to come out as most recently released lights are just more potent variations of an older theme (Tiablos etc.). 

This thing looks pretty sweet though. I hope the beam isn't an extremely cool tint but ~ 700 lumens is just an amazing amount of light. I think I might one when summer rolls around and money isn't so tight. Good job 4-sevens! Definitely stoked for preliminary reviews.


----------



## guiri (Mar 7, 2009)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> I have committed a capital offense by not purchasing a flashlight in CLOSE TO A YEAR.



Flashlight police are on their way..


----------



## bill_n_opus (Mar 7, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Is there still talk from Fenix about releasing a higher lumen value a few months after this first release?


 
I read somewhere in released marketing literature that Fenix is slated to release a premium bin version of this light ... similar to what they've done with their lineup in the past. If 630 is the current max ... perhaps we could be seeing well above 700 depending on bin. 

Wishful thinking ...

I'm still on the fence ... knowing this info I decided to wait and not preorder, check the reviews (which should be pretty good but you never know) and then check out the better bin version and see how much they are asking for it before taking the plunge. We'll see.


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 7, 2009)

Hate the idea that 8 cells cant provide a longer run time than 18650's in my Deree MC-E when i get the same lumen output(2.4a) For 8 cells i would have figured better run time??? Seems to be very poor for the amount of energy in 8 cells. I might have got my figures skewed?


----------



## neoseikan (Mar 7, 2009)

electric sheep said:


> Hate the idea that 8 cells cant provide a longer run time than 18650's in my Deree MC-E when i get the same lumen output(2.4a) For 8 cells i would have figured better run time??? Seems to be very poor for the amount of energy in 8 cells. I might have got my figures skewed?



I have the same quetsion. AA cells can easily have a 2800mAh capacity at 1.5V, so , 8*1.5V*2800mAh=22400mWh.
While 3*18650 means 3*3.6V*2400mAh=25920mWh.
But the 8AA in TK40 seems quite week.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 7, 2009)

How often will you really be using the turbo feature for a long amount of time? It puts out 630 lumens for an hour--~13 lumens on low for what..100 hours? Even if you use the light often, use the medium mode and you'll have plenty of light and rarely ever go through your batteries. It will be fine in most practical situations. 

Let's face it..lights like this will never be on shelves in stores...sure it would probably make a great duty light and would be very useful, but I may reach for my other simpler on/off lights before this one in many situations.

That doesn't mean I won't buy one though and keep it in my car or bring it to wow my friends here and there.

BTW We're all lookin at you for a killer review of this light StefanFS


----------



## josean (Mar 7, 2009)

neoseikan said:


> AA cells can easily have a 2800mAh capacity at 1.5V, so , 8*1.5V*2800mAh=22400mWh



It seems that you forgot the 1.5 term on the product:
8*1.5*2800 = 33600

Anyway, maybe these numbers are more realistic:
8*1.2*2700 = 25920


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes realistic numbers for NiMh AAs are ~1.2v and 2700mAh. 
However, L91's at around 1.5v and 3000 mAh should give even more runtime.


----------



## neoseikan (Mar 7, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Yes realistic numbers for NiMh AAs are ~1.2v and 2700mAh.
> However, L91's at around 1.5v and 3000 mAh should give even more runtime.



I see. Sorry for my mistake. After all, it seems that 8AA should not be so weeek, right?


----------



## qip (Mar 7, 2009)

fenix usually have better runtimes than advertised for ex, L2d med advertised 11 hours same as tk20 11 hours on low but when L91 used and tested by members they hit about 16 hours so thats what im hoping , i would think the 13 lumen would be able to do 150+ the 93 about 15-16hrs the 277 hopefully 6-7hrs the 630 maybe 1:30h but this is just speculation


----------



## iocheretyanny (Mar 8, 2009)

I really Like fenix flashlights, but most of them are in the $60 range, what makes this one 3 times the price? Battery Holder adds $10 maybe.. what else is different? Is this LED very expensive? Is this a limited edition?


----------



## Paul520 (Mar 8, 2009)

World's brightest AA light...


----------



## oregon (Mar 8, 2009)

Paul520 said:


> World's brightest AA light...


 
Good to see that the ad copy has changed from "world's brightness" to "world's brightest." Progress has been made.

Now, does it have the black cross in the beam?

oregon


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 8, 2009)

oregon said:


> Good to see that the ad copy has changed from "world's brightness" to "world's brightest." Progress has been made.
> 
> Now, does it have the black cross in the beam?
> 
> oregon


 

Actually, they spelled it wrong again. It should be AA cells.


----------



## Paul520 (Mar 8, 2009)

It didn't really get changed (by them yet). Someone's just trying to help them out.


----------



## oregon (Mar 8, 2009)

Paul520 said:


> It didn't really get changed (by them yet). Someone's just trying to help them out.


 
Show them the way Paul520. Show them the way. Keep your shoulder to the wheel and show them the way. 

Do you think that anyone at Fenix knows just how many capable friends they have right here?

oregon


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

I agree as well, I have an 8 watt Incandescent light, changing the batteries sucks, I would like to see more lights using the 18650 battery!


----------



## Bushman5 (Mar 8, 2009)

when is the release date in Canada?


----------



## brightb (Mar 8, 2009)

Bushman, how are ya' 
I recognize your name from bladeforums. Anyways: http://www.fenixtactical.com/ is Canadian and they show it shipping MArch 24th.

Bill


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



ScubaSnyder said:


> I agree as well, I have an 8 watt Incandescent light, changing the batteries sucks, I would like to see more lights using the 18650 battery!



There is so many SSC P7 and MC-E flashlights using 18650 batteries - Solarforce, Tiablo, Dereelight, Lumapower, Jetbeam, Legion II, Wolf-Eyes, EagleTac, Epsilon and a lot of DX/KD brands.

And only the TK40 is using AA batteries...


----------



## Beckler (Mar 8, 2009)

guiri said:


> Flashlight police are on their way..



What type of flashlights do they use I wonder.


----------



## youreacrab (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



jirik_cz said:


> There is so many SSC P7 and MC-E flashlights using 18650 batteries - Solarforce, Tiablo, Dereelight, Lumapower, Jetbeam, Legion II, Wolf-Eyes, EagleTac, Epsilon and a lot of DX/KD brands.
> 
> And only the TK40 is using AA batteries...



Because Fenix, and good on them for this, has always catered its lights to the informed buyer who wants a solid ultra-bright light but does not care to take the plunge into (or risks of) the world of specialty li-ion rechargeables. 

Excluding li-ions, 8xAA is the cheapest setup for running a quad-die emitter.


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 9, 2009)

electric sheep said:


> Hate the idea that 8 cells cant provide a longer run time than 18650's in my Deree MC-E when i get the same lumen output(2.4a) For 8 cells i would have figured better run time??? Seems to be very poor for the amount of energy in 8 cells. I might have got my figures skewed?


 
I can almost be certain that rating is for alkalines. Otherwise it won't make sense to have a 185 lm, 2aa light run 2+ hrs, yet a 630 lm, 8aa light run 1 hr. Unless the MC-E has less than 50% the efficiency of the Q5.

With Eneloops I'm expecting 2 solid hours, and 2.5 hrs with freshly charged, high capacity ni-mh.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 9, 2009)

iocheretyanny said:


> I really Like fenix flashlights, but most of them are in the $60 range, what makes this one 3 times the price? Battery Holder adds $10 maybe.. what else is different? Is this LED very expensive? Is this a limited edition?



More expensive emitter
more complex internals to hold the batteries 
larger parts so higher material and machining costs
better electronics to deal with the high power
low overall volume of production so higher unit cost
one of a kind in terms of this output on AA's

There are lots of reasons.

All of the brand name (non DX lights) with quad core emitters are about this price.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if Fenix will make a diffuser for this torch. I'd personally buy one if they did


----------



## bodhran (Mar 10, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing myself. That would round off a great camping light.


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 10, 2009)

**NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

New from Fenix, the Fenix: TK40 World's the world brightest with 8AA batteries! And a amazing 630 lumens!

* [Hotlinked images removed - DM51]*

+ Cree MC-E LED with lifespan of 50,000 hours
+ 2 modes with 8 types of output
-4 types of primary output:Turbo (630 Lumens, 1Hrs ) ?Low (13 Lumens, 130Hrs ) ?Mid (93 Lumens, 11Hrs ) ?High (277 Lumens, 4.5Hrs )
-4 types of strobe mode: Strobe?Slow flash?SOS?Fast flash
+ Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
+ Uses eight 1.5V AA (Alkaline, Ni-MH) batteries ( 4 AA batteries is available in emergency)
+ 208mm(Length) x 39.4mm(Diameter)
+ Made of T6 aircraft-grade aluminum
+ Durable Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
+ 284 - gram Weight (excluding batteries)
+ Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard
+ Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
+ Push-button tailcap switch
+ Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle
+ Included accessories: shoulder strap,two spare o-rings, and a rubber switch boot

Beamshots:











Price:
+/- $150


----------



## DreamCrusher (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

How many modes is this really going to have? The chart shows 3, but says 2, and the specs at the bottom state 4.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

With mode memory?? Fail!!!.....


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*



Marduke said:


> With mode memory?? Fail!!!.....


Why? I think thats good! The light have 4 modes output! I cant wait to have this light in my hands  i like it! AA Batteries! are nice


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*



Marduke said:


> With mode memory?? Fail!!!.....



*+1*

I don´t like memory mode, either. I always forget what mode it was when I turned it off, so I always turn it on and : *GOOD BYE NIGHTVISION*!


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Reluctantly agree with marduke... Eprom programs and memory retaining settings can be buggy. At least thats what I have found with my DIY projects. Kudos to Fenix for releasing such a nice light though, and despite my poor performing DIY jobs I would DEFINITELY give Fenix the benefit of doubt, given how rock solid their other products are.


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*



Federal LG said:


> *+1*
> 
> I don´t like memory mode, either. I always forget what mode it was when I turned it off, so I always turn it on and : *GOOD BYE NIGHTVISION*!


 You dont need nightvision with this light anymore :naughty::twothumbs:candle:


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

I wonder if I can stick 2 D size or 2 C size cells in lieu of the 8AA.

Something to think about


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4184/85068309.jpg

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9247/44677869.jpg

http://www.aditnow.co.uk/cache/Personal-Album-2/Personal-Album-2-131.jpg


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Deja Vu :welcome:


----------



## bill_n_opus (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Thanks for the info ...


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Keep in mind you should host your own images instead of hotlinking them.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*



EngrPaul said:


> Keep in mind you should host your own images instead of hotlinking them.


That is correct. I have removed them. Please read Rule 3. You may replace them if you host them properly (and acquire the necessary permissions, if applicable).


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Wow. Looks nice.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Sorry but why is this thred still existing? It's all here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221659


----------



## randomlugia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Looks nice, but for the same price, I think a lot of people would go for the Eagletac Nano instead (although some would go for Fenix because they are built so solid). What is it being compared to in the last pic?


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*



phantom23 said:


> Sorry but why is this thred still existing? It's all here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221659


 


Lol.


----------



## traplight (Mar 10, 2009)

hmmm... Thats a lot of spare batteries to be carrying around. Small batteries with lots of carriers... Its leading me to think that the _chinese flashlight consortium_ should petition the japanese battery makers to produce primary 18650's for the US/EU market:naughty:

I like the idea of Fenix making this light. The concept is there but a few things are missing:
1. no keychain/lanyard hole  LOL
2. No lefty loosey, righty tighty ala LD,PD series. _Or is there???_

I really like fenix products and can understand where they are coming from as far as a marketing point of view. They pretty much have 'perfected' the handheld LED flashlight with more than efficiency. They are ready to move on, using whats available, and keep the readily available AA crowd that already exists.

If your average Cabelas and Bass pro 'big white hunter' saw this in a catalog, it wouldn't even be in question. gotta have it. gonna get it. There's nothing cooler than having the brightest light in the bunch

Lets see what the future brings from fenix. They appear to have a direction in mind


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

I was wondering the same thing. No new info here...


----------



## richardcpf (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

How does the 4AA emergency operation works?


----------



## callmaster (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Not a bad light but I'm NOT a big fan of AA batteries. So I'll be giving this one a miss.


----------



## 2benlightened (Mar 11, 2009)

think this means we'll be seeing a fenix with cr123's in parallel soon?

(the TK1234 he he)


----------



## DM51 (Mar 11, 2009)

2 threads merged.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 11, 2009)

Now due for release on april fools day from 4sevens... Maybe the whole thing is a joke?


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 11, 2009)

Why people dont like AA's?

In a emergency situation, aa batts are good! AA is used in most electronic stuff so you can get it everywhere! You cant get easily a CR123 or a 18650 bat


----------



## bodhran (Mar 11, 2009)

4sevens is a great company. I sure would like to know when I might expect to get mine, but I'm sure all these changes of shipping dates isn't their fault. Makes me wonder what fenix is doing...


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



jirik_cz said:


> There is so many SSC P7 and MC-E flashlights using 18650 batteries - Solarforce, Tiablo, Dereelight, Lumapower, Jetbeam, Legion II, Wolf-Eyes, EagleTac, Epsilon and a lot of DX/KD brands.
> 
> And only the TK40 is using AA batteries...



This is true, I just started buying lights again and just noticed all these new lights that come with the 18650 option, Thanks for the info


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



youreacrab said:


> Because Fenix, and good on them for this, has always catered its lights to the informed buyer who wants a solid ultra-bright light but does not care to take the plunge into (or risks of) the world of specialty li-ion rechargeables.
> 
> Excluding li-ions, 8xAA is the cheapest setup for running a quad-die emitter.



I was probably misunderstood. I too think that it is good thing that Fenix make MC-E light on AA batteries. There is many options for 18650 batteries so it is good to have at least one light for AA batteries. :wave:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2009)

Hendrikjansen said:


> In a emergency situation, aa batts are good! AA is used in most electronic stuff so you can get it everywhere! You cant get easily a CR123 or a 18650 bat


 
You're right about an 18650 cell. But CR123 cells are easy to find. Any large pharmacy will have them... But they are going to be very expensive.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 12, 2009)

Hendrikjansen said:


> Why people dont like AA's?
> 
> In a emergency situation, aa batts are good! AA is used in most electronic stuff so you can get it everywhere! You cant get easily a CR123 or a 18650 bat


I love a good Armchair Survivalist, CPF's style.

In a real emergency situation, you can't just go to a store to pick up batteries, can you? It doesn't really matter what type of batteries you light runs on... What kind of lame *** emergency is that anyway?

Better to have spares on you or a backup light...


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll take the triple XP-E version with warm emitter and head the same size as the tube. Oh, and roll protection too please.


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 12, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I love a good Armchair Survivalist, CPF's style.
> 
> In a real emergency situation, you can't just go to a store to pick up batteries, can you? It doesn't really matter what type of batteries you light runs on... What kind of lame *** emergency is that anyway?
> 
> Better to have spares on you or a backup light...


 
the most electronic stuff runs on AA's, so in a emergency situation, its easyier to find this type of bats. For 
example you can get your remote control and get your AA's out of it! Everyone have AA's, i'm here in the Netherlands (Europe) and people here has normaly no 18650 or CR123 ​


----------



## BoarHunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I love a good Armchair Survivalist, CPF's style.
> 
> In a real emergency situation, you can't just go to a store to pick up batteries, can you? It doesn't really matter what type of batteries you light runs on... What kind of lame *** emergency is that anyway?
> 
> Better to have spares on you or a backup light...



Yup but in case of real emergency or disaster, you have better chance to loot AA's, or scavenge them from corpse ! 
Same as for bullets, better carry a standard caliber than an exotic one !


----------



## SupremeEye (Mar 12, 2009)

Hendrikjansen said:


> Why people dont like AA's?
> 
> In a emergency situation, aa batts are good! AA is used in most electronic stuff so you can get it everywhere! You cant get easily a CR123 or a 18650 bat


Thats one of the main reasons why I get down with Fenix, most of their lights are powered by batteries you can get anywhere.

Remote controls, Toys, small stereos, stores (AAA, AA In major abundance), like Boarhunter you can even get them off a corpse lol.

ZPAW!!!

I have a TK11 R2 and the fact that it can take 123's make it very versatile so if for some reason my 18650's died or were destroyed I could grab some 123's.

Then again I have my LD20 So I'll always have AA batteries somewhere or on something.

Even my E01 with the AAA.:twothumbs


----------



## robb5475 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*

Batteries are wired as two seperate sets of four in series which are parallel conected together leaving the option of the light running on one set of four.


----------



## robb5475 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: *NEW* FENIX TK40: World's Brightest with AA batteries! 630 lumens!*



richardcpf said:


> How does the 4AA emergency operation works?


 
Oops, gotta get the hang of cpf :thumbsup:

Reply with quote !


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2009)

Something like a Surefire L1 and a case or two of CR123 cells will be a far better option during a severe emergency, than having to rely on half dead AA or AAA cells pulled from a child's toy or the TV remote control.

Ironically, I have a sizeable case of fresh AA cells in the trunk of my car. I use them to power a hand-held TV that I use at work, during my breaks. The little hand-held eats batteries. Four AA cells usually last almost 2 days. Hence, the case of cells sitting in my car.

After June 12th, the hand-held is going to be worthless. But even now, I still say many folks would be better off with an L1 and a case of CR123 cells.


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 13, 2009)

Fenix updated TK40 specifications. Now the runtimes seems much better :devil:
630 lumens (2 hours) - 13 lumens (150 hours) - 93 lumens (20 hours) - 277 lumens (6.8 hours).


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 13, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Fenix updated TK40 specifications. Now the runtimes seems much better :devil:
> 630 lumens (2 hours) - 13 lumens (150 hours) - 93 lumens (20 hours) - 277 lumens (6.8 hours).




Where did you get that?

If it is true then that is sweet!!


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 13, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> Where did you get that?
> 
> If it is true then that is sweet!!



On czech fenix site but Fenix official site is also updated now. Check it


----------



## gearmonky (Mar 13, 2009)

*1100 lux*

does anyone know what distance the Lux measurement on Fenix's run time graph is taken at?

It's certainly not at 1 meter (or else it would not even be as bright as an L2D). It *could* be at 5 meters, if Fenix produced an outstanding reflector. This would put it's throw on par with some of the better R2/Q5 throwers out there (with SMO reflectors) which, realistically speaking, is unlikely. I am betting that it is at 3 meters, which would put it in the same ballpark as the DBS MCE.

Anyone have any input?


----------



## rhicks (Mar 13, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> Where did you get that?
> 
> If it is true then that is sweet!!




Yeah I was pretty excited about the 1 hour at 630 to start with. Doubling that makes me even more excited! Not to mention the 150 hours at 13.

Okay Fenix. Now that you have "fixed" the brochures now release that bad boy so we can buy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 13, 2009)

I like that it tail-stands (sure is nice when u have no power) Any idea on what this light will sell for? Iam really not crazy about AA batteries, rechargable batteries are usually only 1.2V while the store boughts are 1.5V, makes a big difference when talking about 8 of them.


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 13, 2009)

d1live said:


> I like that it tail-stands (sure is nice when u have no power) Any idea on what this light will sell for? Iam really not crazy about AA batteries, rechargable batteries are usually only 1.2V while the store boughts are 1.5V, makes a big difference when talking about 8 of them.



It should cost 155USD.

You should check great NiMH and alkaline battery tests by silverfox and maybe you should change your opinion about rechargeable batteries 

Or you can just check my runtime testing with TK20. What kind of batteries have longer runtime?


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 13, 2009)

the TK40 must be avaible in 1/2 weeks,


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 13, 2009)

d1live said:


> I like that it tail-stands (sure is nice when u have no power) Any idea on what this light will sell for? Iam really not crazy about AA batteries, rechargable batteries are usually only 1.2V while the store boughts are 1.5V, makes a big difference when talking about 8 of them.


Yeess. You need to edgeamecate yourself on batteries. I suggest you spend some time in the battery section here. :wave:


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 13, 2009)

I know the NiMH batteries run longer, I have several (over 20) Duracell 2650 NIMH batteries I use in my Fenix L2D CE and PT Apex headlamp, they just dont give the brightness of a 1.5V Duracell Alkaline, am I still wrong? Runtimes mean little to me.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 13, 2009)

2 hours at 630 lumens 

:wow:


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 13, 2009)

d1live said:


> I know the NiMH batteries run longer, I have several (over 20) Duracell 2650 NIMH batteries I use in my Fenix L2D CE and PT Apex headlamp, they just dont give the brightness of a 1.5V Duracell Alkaline, am I still wrong? Runtimes mean little to me.



if it is regulated like an L2D shouldn't the brightness be the same?


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 13, 2009)

d1live said:


> I know the NiMH batteries run longer, I have several (over 20) Duracell 2650 NIMH batteries I use in my Fenix L2D CE and PT Apex headlamp, they just dont give the brightness of a 1.5V Duracell Alkaline, am I still wrong? Runtimes mean little to me.




Yep! The alkalines _may_ be brighter initially, for a short period, but for the _majority_ of the runtime, the NiMH will be brighter. Which will also be for a longer period. It's a given.

Edit to Add: Now this is when using max output.... draw. As you were talking about brightness.


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a runtime chart by chevrofreak on the L2D.


----------



## qip (Mar 13, 2009)

277 for 7 hours in a 1d size package  replaces my mag malkoff for similar output and runtime


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Mar 13, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> 2 hours at 630 lumens
> 
> :wow:


 

+1 :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 13, 2009)

Those new runtimes are not alkaline.
NiMH I hope, because L91s should be longer.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 13, 2009)

Thujone said:


> 8*AA. Can not believe that more people are not ruling this light out on that basis alone... 2*18650 and longer or 3*18650 "fat" would both be much more attractive options IMO...


 
My only concern is charging 8 AA's. I have chargers for 4 AA's. Are there any reliable chargers for 8 AA's?


Brightnorm


----------



## qip (Mar 13, 2009)

the highly recommended maha C808m can charge 8 AA C and D


----------



## thk (Mar 13, 2009)

I guess I'll need to order more eneloops. 

Pre-ordered one out of sheer curiosity. Other than a SF M4, the only other "bright" flashlight I've seen in person was a ROP build. If I can get something in between with decent run time for something I'm going to use once in awhile for shits and giggles, I'm sold.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 13, 2009)

d1live said:


> I know the NiMH batteries run longer, I have several (over 20) Duracell 2650 NIMH batteries I use in my Fenix L2D CE and PT Apex headlamp, they just dont give the brightness of a 1.5V Duracell Alkaline, am I still wrong? Runtimes mean little to me.



Got it backwards there. 9 times out of 10, NiMh will give both longer runtime AND increased brightness for the majority of that runtime.


----------



## Sarratt (Mar 13, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> My only concern is charging 8 AA's. I have chargers for 4 AA's. ........
> 
> 
> Brightnorm



This is my big concern as well. 
I was under the impression that even small differences in the charge of cells in multi-cell lights can cause problems to either the light or the cells.(or both).
I have the Sanyo (eneloop) 4 cell charger and am wondering if it would be "ok" for the TK-40.


----------



## Bushman5 (Mar 14, 2009)

I really like the fact it runs of common AA's. That alone is a selling point for me. One size of battery will fit my camera, light, locater beacon, GPS etc,.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 14, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> One size of battery will fit my camera, light, locater beacon, GPS etc,.



I am moving to Africa for a year and am standardising on AA's for this reason.

What AA locator beacon do you have?


----------



## josean (Mar 14, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> My only concern is charging 8 AA's. I have chargers for 4 AA's. Are there any reliable chargers for 8 AA's?



Have a look at Maha MH-C800S. I recommend it without any doubt. :thumbsup:
The charger has 8xAA/AAA slots.
This is the best charger I have had so far.


----------



## sardian (Mar 14, 2009)

I have this charger: 

http://www.thomas-distributing.com/maha-mh-c801d-battery-charger.htm

Best charger I have ever had. Charges 8 batteries independently.

If I didn't already have a way to charge 8 AA's I wouldn't think about the TK40, but since I already have a good charger it's on my "maybe" list. 

I sure wish it took 2 or 3 18650's in a handle similar to the one it has. That's a lot of extra batteries to carry around, this is what I use for 8 AA's in my camera bag for my two flashes.

http://www.thomas-distributing.com/delkin-plastic-battery-carriers-totes-cases.htm

It's made very well, I have had it for years and it's held up well.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 14, 2009)

I cant believe I'm getting the charger before I even get this torch, but thanks for the pointers on the MAHA. Its going to cost a bit after conversion and shipping but I think I'll probably get one. Dont know whether to get the one that can do D and C cells or just the AA/AAA one.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 14, 2009)

meh...

A 4aa charger and at least 8AA's spare will work for me.

Even with an 8aa charger wouldn't you always want 8 eneloops ready to go?

Besides if I needed to I could always raid other flashlights for spares at a push.


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 14, 2009)

This light looks pretty cool to me. Don't quite get all the comments downing it because of it's looks. I mainly use either a single cr123 if I'm doing something up close inside or a double cr123 light, like when I'm outside at night looking for my cats. Nice for EDC but limited in output (btw, I don't walk around carrying a flashlight in my pocket so EDC doesn't mean that much to me). Sometimes (a lot of times actually) when I'm out at night doing something with a flashlight, I want something stronger than what I have. This one with this kind of output would fit the bill nicely. I also like the idea of it using the readily available AA batteries that I don't have to buy online to get. I think it was a wise choice. About the only light these days I even use when going outside is my T1. Nothing else I have puts out enough light for me. This new TK40 will put it to shame, which is going to be alright with me. I've actually been waiting for a light like this (with this kind of output for size ratio) so I'm looking forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## crazyk4952 (Mar 14, 2009)

sardian said:


> I have this charger:
> 
> http://www.thomas-distributing.com/maha-mh-c801d-battery-charger.htm
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## celler (Mar 15, 2009)

sardian said:


> I have this charger:
> [snip]
> If I didn't already have a way to charge 8 AA's I wouldn't think about the TK40, but since I already have a good charger it's on my "maybe" list.
> [snip].



I would not let that be a deal breaker for this super light. Remember, it is wired so that it will run off a minimum of 4 AAs. So you can go if you only have 4 charged. I used to have to charge four at a time for my MagHID and it really was not a big deal.

Nowadays, it would be a rarity for me not to have 8 extra fully-charged Eneloops lying around. Why not? With low self-discharge batteries, shelf life is no longer an issue.


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 16, 2009)

some nice pic's of the TK40 hope you guy's like:twothumbs


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## bc5000 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it's a cool looking light. I wish it had the momentary switch like my Eagle Tac.


----------



## Wade (Mar 16, 2009)

*photos make theard too wide..................................*



ken_p1972 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: photos make theard too wide..................................*



Wade said:


> ken_p1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Please remove a few photo they push the frame of the thread too wide to view. Just cut and past them into another post.. thx.
> ...


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 17, 2009)

This might sound like a dumb question, but is the 630 lumens Emitter or Torch lumens?


----------



## Norm (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: photos make theard too wide..................................*



Wade said:


> ken_p1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Please remove a few photo they push the frame of the thread too wide to view. Just cut and past them into another post.. thx.
> ...


----------



## EDcLED (Mar 17, 2009)

Would the battery tube happen to be bored double over and under?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: photos make theard too wide..................................*



Wade said:


> ken_p1972 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 18, 2009)

ken_p1972 said:


> some nice pic's of the TK40 hope you guy's like:twothumbs



I wonder if theres going to be a smooth reflector option. Doesn't look like theres going to be a focus option with that though.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 18, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> This might sound like a dumb question, but is the 630 lumens Emitter or Torch lumens?



I went ahead and email the Fenix-Store, asking them this question. Here is their response:



> Ryan,
> I am not sure which one that would be. We will know more when the light is released.
> 
> Regards,
> Trevor



So looks like it will need to be run through an I. Sphere before we know more....


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> I wonder if theres going to be a smooth reflector option. Doesn't look like theres going to be a focus option with that though.



I don't think that there has ever been any mention of the possibility of a focus on the TK40.

So what do we think the chances of a sship date of the 1st of April are?


----------



## gifters (Mar 18, 2009)

Now if this light came with rechargeable Li batteries and a charger, then we might be talking. But then again, I always hate buying batteries.


----------



## bc5000 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm still on the fence about pre-ordering one, or waiting on the sidelines until the reveiws come in. I think a big light like this needs a switch on the side instead of the tailcap too.


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 18, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> I don't think that there has ever been any mention of the possibility of a focus on the TK40.
> 
> So what do we think the chances of a sship date of the 1st of April are?


 I think it mite be something with the battery pack for the batteries not performing the way thay want it to perform:thinking:


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 18, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> I don't think that there has ever been any mention of the possibility of a focus on the TK40.
> 
> So what do we think the chances of a sship date of the 1st of April are?


I thinking the battery life is going to be deferont then there stating. thats there problem i think thats why the change of the shipping date but thats what i think. I wouldn't put pass that Fenix would put the shipping date back some more. There just trying to get it rite thats why there puting back the shipping they don't want to do what they did with the first shipment of the TK10 with the heads didn't have any threadlock and the head came louse like the Olight m20 warrior with there problems with the inside tile cap and head comming louse and there water proofing sucks big time on the olight's


----------



## f22shift (Mar 18, 2009)

if it is 4s2p, i think half the size barrel w/ a lego extension would be nice. obviously 2 battery carriers or stackable ones


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 18, 2009)

one thing i found; i have a boker 'top lock' (velcro) knife sheath that holds eight AAs perfectly. i'm sure various other sheaths are of similar size/holding capacity. great for holding your spare AAs right on your belt! ...thought i'd share my discovery.

cheers


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 18, 2009)

not sure if this was discussed earlier (too lazy to check), but does anyone know how you switch between the two modes on the tk40? i didn't see anything mentioned about it on 4sevens; perhaps i overlooked it. twist the bezel?

thanks!


----------



## JarHeadRot (Mar 18, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> 2 hours at 630 lumens
> 
> :wow:


 
Agreed. I also think the other run times are awesome. 13 lumens for 150 hrs? That's like 2 1/2 months using only two hours a night. Unreal!


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 19, 2009)

qip said:


> the highly recommended maha C808m can charge 8 AA C and D


 
Thanks,

I was going to order it but saw this alarming review on Amazon:


_3 of 5 people found the following review helpful: _
_



*Great features, but it catches on fire.*, October 17, 2008 _
_By _*Keith Hillman

*_ - __See all my reviews_


 
_This charger has lots of nice features but I don't trust it in terms of safety. I bought this model a few years back from another distributor and it actually caught on fire. I sent it to the manufacturer for warranty replacement, and the one they sent me caught on fire as well. Sent that one back and the third one didn't catch on fire, but I did detect that unmistakable odor of burning plastic. So finally I sent it back for a full refund. I am currently using a different charger from the same company (the MH C-9000) and it works wonderfully. It simply appears that the MH-C808M charger is not one of Maha's better models. My advice, don't buy this charger. _

One other reviewer mentioned that it had "melted some plastic". That's two warning reviews out of sixteen. I know this is an excellent charger and this is a small sample but with 12% of reviews reporting danger I am very hesitant to buy this product.


Brightnorm


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 20, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I was going to order it but saw this alarming review on Amazon:
> 
> Brightnorm



There was this comment appended to that review:


> Frank Skomial says:
> Instructions state clearly that placing battery in reversed direction, or charging small capacity batteries with the RAPID method could possibly cause batery explosion or fire. Chances are that one of these 2 reasons caused the unit to catch fire.
> 
> Maha could possibly include some better electronic protection agains fire since people make mistakes, even if the design would cost more. I believe the fires do not happen frequently, even if mistakes are made.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> There was this comment appended to that review:


 
An excellent point.

Still, you can buy other chargers for just a bit more money; and not ever have to worry about them possibly catching on fire... Even if the end-user messed up.


----------



## north_star (Mar 20, 2009)

I thout this is a forum about the TK40 NOT Rechargeable Batteries and chargers!!:thinking:


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 20, 2009)

if you want some really good rechareable batteries and charger get some Duracell 2650mah aa"s and a 6 hour energizer charger i use in my camera flash i get like 305 take or give photos on a charge and in my fenix LD10 and LD20 i had these batteries for 2 1/2 years and they work great they last and keep a charge for along time not like the cheap ones that burn up the key is the charger and a slow charge if you want your batteries to last a long time charge them on a slow charge like every 5th charge my energizer charger haves three setings low med and fast charge I charge mine on low 6 hour charge most the time then i use my back up batteries until my main batteries are dune charging. fast charging all the time just eats up your batteries spechely the cheaper ones


----------



## Cartman (Mar 20, 2009)

I just pre-ordered one to use as an alternative to my shelf-queen, expensive to run M6...But now the waiting begins. Let's hope it really does ship on 4/1...


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 21, 2009)

I pre-ordered one too being really very curious to check the output in the real world. 

I am afraid there will be not much white wall hunting with this baby on turbo ...


----------



## north_star (Mar 21, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> I pre-ordered one too being really very curious to check the output in the real world.
> 
> I am afraid there will be not much white wall hunting with this baby on turbo ...


 I was emailed from Fenix-led yesterday that there shipment was pushed back untel april 20th did anyone get a email for there pre-order? saying there tk40's was pushed back another month?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 21, 2009)

A question about the switching mechanism was asked recently--it may have been explained but does anyone care to reiterate how this light moves through its modes? 

It has momentary so I'm assuming a half-press while turned on will switch modes?


----------



## Girryn (Mar 21, 2009)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> A question about the switching mechanism was asked recently--it may have been explained but does anyone care to reiterate how this light moves through its modes?
> 
> It has momentary so I'm assuming a half-press while turned on will switch modes?



Part of the body towards the front looks very similar to what I assume is the rotary dial on the TA30, I hope this uses the rotary dial and tail cap presses to separately control modes and levels.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

What do you recommend as a good AA nimh battery for this specific light? the higher capacity one? or lower self discharge?


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*



Alin10123 said:


> What do you recommend as a good AA nimh battery for this specific light? the higher capacity one? or lower self discharge?


 
Let's never forget that low self discharge batteries have a capacity that is significantly lower than the one of NiMH's, usually 2100 mAh against 2800 mAh.

In case one uses his light daily there's really no sound reason to put Eneloop's in it, better a good high capacity NiMH. A totally different story if you keep the light in your car or BOB.


----------



## qip (Mar 21, 2009)

so........did the tk40 get pushed back again ?


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 21, 2009)

qip said:


> so........did the tk40 get pushed back again ?


 yep just got a email saying it was puched back too:mecry:


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 21, 2009)

ken_p1972 said:


> yep just got a email saying it was puched back too:mecry:


 From who?

I per ordered from 4sevens right when it was first announced and haven't heard anything...


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 21, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> From who?
> 
> I per ordered from 4sevens right when it was first announced and haven't heard anything...


 gander mountain which I think they get from Fenix-store


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 21, 2009)

Did they give a new date?


----------



## Barrie (Mar 21, 2009)

what is the price for orders in the US know
i just looked to order in the UK to pre-order here is £126=approx $185 to much for me to afford :sigh:


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 22, 2009)

Barrie said:


> what is the price for orders in the US know
> i just looked to order in the UK to pre-order here is £126=approx $185 to much for me to afford :sigh:



It is creeping up, it was $150 or 155 when first announced now it is $157.95 https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=696

CPF5 will give you a 5% discount


----------



## sygyzy (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like 4Sevens is pulling the old Amazon trick.


----------



## bodhran (Mar 22, 2009)

What is the "old Amazon trick"? My order status, from Fenix store, still says they expect to start delivery in mid Feb.


----------



## north_star (Mar 22, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> Looks like 4Sevens is pulling the old Amazon trick.


 I think all online stores put there price up on Feinx light's


----------



## north_star (Mar 22, 2009)

bodhran said:


> What is the "old Amazon trick"? My order status, from Fenix store, still says they expect to start delivery in mid Feb.


well its march now. april 20th or around there is the new delivery


----------



## qip (Mar 22, 2009)

anyone have any inside info on the delays, is it problems found with the light or are there new small designs being placed , tweaks etc.


----------



## henry1960 (Mar 22, 2009)

qip said:


> anyone have any inside info on the delays, is it problems found with the light or are there new small designs being placed , tweaks etc.


 
There Coming In On Horse And Buggy


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont think so, they dont release a flashlight that is buggy


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 22, 2009)

*ONE-HuNdRED AND SIXTY BUCKS - Does it have a built in radio LMAO - I think they should have went with 4 CR123's or two 18650's - just my 2 cents worth!*


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 22, 2009)

Continued


----------

